# Mise à jour des iMac?



## So6 (16 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Juste pour savoir si on peut s'attendre pour très bientôt à une MàJ des iMac, qui ont désormais six mois, ou si c'est pour dans longtemps étant donné que Steve n'en a pas parlé hier?

Merci


----------



## quetzal (16 Janvier 2008)

La réponse m'intéresse également. On pourrait imaginer une mise à jour des processeurs, vers Peryn, ou encore l'intégration d'un lecteur hybride Blue Ray - HD-DVD.  La pub pour l'iMac qui mentionne "les tous nouveaux iMac" ne me fait plus sourire.  Toute information sera bienvenue !


----------



## quetzal (17 Janvier 2008)

J'ai eu les informations suivantes d'un ami sous Mac Intosh depuis au moins 10 ans :
Apple fait les grosses mises à jour sur ses ordinateurs (iMac, MacBook, MacPro) une ou deux fois par an tous les mois de mars, et en septembre. Il est vraisemblable que cette année ce soit en mars. Apple ne donne, comme ailleurs, aucune information avant la mise à jour.


Il ne nous reste plus qu'à attendre le mois de mars patiemment....


----------



## So6 (17 Janvier 2008)

Merci :s


----------



## quetzal (2 Février 2008)

Bon, en fait ce que je dis n'est pas du tout certain. 

On verra bien...


----------



## oso (25 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

des news pour ces IMAC ? car ils méritent mise à jour tout de même, car même si dernièrement sorties, il y a pas mal d'éléments qui sont chagrinant par rapport à ce que l'on peut voir ailleurs. Surtout à ce prix.


----------



## Roux (26 Février 2008)

Penryn pour les MB et les MBP...

Pour les iMac, il y a une chance que ça arrive très bientôt ou va-t-il falloir attendre 3 mardis de MAJ et l'iPod oeuf en chocolat de Pâques ?


----------



## Kyzzok (26 Février 2008)

Je pense et jespère que c'est pour bientôt !!!!
​


----------



## sclicer (26 Février 2008)

Moi je préfèrerais qu'elle tombe mardi de la semaine prochaine, on va pas arrêté une si belle lancé de mise à jours


----------



## dikay (26 Février 2008)

Je suis complètement d'accord avec toi Sclicer Prions pour qu'elle arrive vite cette mise a jour... d'ailleurs, si des infos commençait a émerger a ce sujet n'hésiter surtout pas


----------



## iTeup's (26 Février 2008)

Salut j'suis nouveaux
C'est une question très interessante d'autant plus que les prix des iMac 24'' ont diminué sur l'apple store français. Pour quelles raisons a votre avis?


----------



## msinno (27 Février 2008)

Si le prix des iMacs ont baissé ce n'est pas une promo "pré-remplacement", apple ne fait jamais ça . Sûrement du au taux de change (USD-EUR), certain produit (i.e. le iPod Touch) sont un peu moins cher dans l'union européenne. 

En ce qui concerne les iMacs de mémoire ils n'ont pas été mis a jour depuis leur sortie (Août 2008), mais il se peut que j'ai oublié une upgrade de fréquences processeur. Mais oui bien évidement qu'il sont attendu pour mars. Le matériel Apple étant mis a jour (Règle quasi immuable) tous les ±6 mois.

Mais depuis que je suis sur Mac, je n'ai jamais vu une telle session de mise a jour, Toutes les semaines c'est relativement impressionnant. J'ai le sentiment qu'il y a eu du changement chez Apple. Passons sur l'iPod Pink, et XSan 2 (qui n'intéresse que les pros)... Mais MacBook Air, Time Capsule, iPhone/iPod Touch, MacBook, MacBook Pro, Mac Pro, 10.5.2, ... C'est impressionnant!!!!

 Il ne reste plus que l'iMac et le Mac Mini.


----------



## dikay (27 Février 2008)

alors serait-il peut etre un peu plus que possible qu'une mise a jour de l'imac pointe le bout de son nez dans les prochaines semaines? des infos des infos!(je n'hesiterai pas si j'en ai) a plus


----------



## iTeup's (27 Février 2008)

Bon ba attendons Mars Impatiemment LoL
merci Pour ces infos


----------



## iTeup's (27 Février 2008)

Voila http://www.9to5mac.com/new-iMAc-updates-2008-34543646

Ici un article intérressant


----------



## Bjeko (27 Février 2008)

msinno a dit:


> Mais depuis que je suis sur Mac, je n'ai jamais vu une telle session de mise a jour, Toutes les semaines c'est relativement impressionnant. J'ai le sentiment qu'il y a eu du changement chez Apple. Passons sur l'iPod Pink, et XSan 2 (qui n'intéresse que les pros)... Mais MacBook Air, Time Capsule, iPhone/iPod Touch, MacBook, MacBook Pro, Mac Pro, 10.5.2, ... C'est impressionnant!!!!



La boîte est condamnée à ça par l'évolution du marché, toujours plus rapide. Les cycles nouveauté > vieillerie sont de plus en plus courts...

Les seules solutions pour rester concurrentiels sont la baisse de prix ou l'upgrade.

----------------

En tout cas j'espère que l'upgrade quand il aura lieu, portera sur la carte graphique, au moins pour le 24" haut de gamme : la machine est puissante et pourra être utilisée pendant plusieurs années pour une utilisation professionelle (en faisant évoluer RAM et disque dur) mais elle se retrouvera complètement larguée pour faire tourner les jeux de cette époque... surtout en 24".

Vu que la CG n'est pas interchangeable, il serait souhaitable qu'elle soit excellente au moment du lancement...

Ok > un mac c'est pas fait pour... > personellement je pense que Apple aurait tout intérêt à proposer une machine de "gamer" (même un seul modèle de la gamme) : ça attirerait d'aprés moi pas mal de potentiels switcheurs qui hésitent à abandonner leurs jeux, d'autant qu'avec bootcamp c'est dommage de se priver...


----------



## dikay (27 Février 2008)

il est vrai que faire evoluer la CG de l'imac serait une bonne chose mais je dirai que les processeur meriterait eux aussi de subir un petit lifting car ceux ci arrive aujourd'hui a bout de parcours en comparaison a tout ce qui sort en ce moment...Bref une grosse maj de l'imac serait preferable pour offrir comme tu le dis, un ordi de compet' qui pourrait eventuellement conquerir les gamer et pourquoi pas une belle brochette de switcheur qui aimerait bien quitter microchiotte pour un imac POUISSANT!comme moi quoi:rateau:


----------



## Bjeko (27 Février 2008)

_Au tour des iMac ?
par Christophe Laporte le 27.02.2008 à 18:20

LApple Store devrait connaître dans les semaines à venir des mardis bien agités. Le prochain sur la liste dApple serait liMac. Macnotes.de croit savoir en effet quun nouveau modèle pourrait faire son apparition dès la semaine prochaine. Le tout-en-un dApple na pas évolué depuis le mois daoût dernier et serai prêt à accueillir Penryn. Reste à savoir ce quApple fera du Mac mini

Concernant les MacBook et les MacBook Pro, les nouveaux modèles commercialisés hier sont présentés comme des modèles de transition. Tout laisse à croire que des changements plus importants interviendront avec la sortie de Montevina, la nouvelle plate-forme mobile dIntel, et ce, dès le début de lété._

On dirait que ça bouge


----------



## iTeup's (27 Février 2008)

On dirait oui !!!  

J' attend avec impatience le 4 Mars
 Et puis le 6.
L'event du 6 Est Uniquement consacré au SDK du iPhone ou il est possible qu'ils présentent le tout nouvel iMac ce jour là?


----------



## dikay (28 Février 2008)

Salut,
Je pense que l'event du 6 sera uniquement consacré au kit sdk pour les iphone

 Ceci dit la mise a jour de l'imac est imminente et si elle ne s'opère pas la semaine prochaine on peut penser qu'elle se fera dans les 2 semaines suivantes!C'est donc pour bientot et ca fait plaisir

maintenant il ne reste plus qu'a patienter... et n'oublier pas que le bonheur est dans l'attente de ces plaisirs.


----------



## Bjeko (28 Février 2008)

Bizzare que la news précédente n'ait pas été rapportée, les sites allemands sont-ils mieux renseignés... ou cherchent-ils seulement à se faire connaître ?  

En tout cas la news parlait d'un nouveau modèle, et, puisqu'en se bas monde nous n'avons inventé que la spéculation pour patienter : on peut se demander si ce nouveau modèle tirera la gamme vers le bas ou vers le haut ? Il y a déja 2 20" et 2 24", il serait étonnant qu'un nouveau modèle ait les mêmes dimensions, de plus la gamme iMac avait auparavant 3 types de dimensions.

Donc : retour du 17" pour un entrée de gamme plus abordable où au contraire un géant (28" ou plus), pour les nantis ?

J'avoue que la 2ème hypotèse, associée à une bonne carte graphique, me laisse rêveur...


----------



## dikay (28 Février 2008)

tu penses que cette config avec dalle de 28", bonne carte graphique et nouveau processeur tourneraient dans qu'elle tranche de prix??


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Février 2008)

Bjeko a dit:


> Donc : retour du 17" pour un entrée de gamme plus abordable où au contraire un géant (28" ou plus), _*pour les nantis*_ ?



Probablement un élément de réponse à ta question de prix.....
A+


----------



## dikay (28 Février 2008)

.......


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Février 2008)

dikay a dit:


> tu penses que cette config avec dalle de 28", bonne carte graphique et nouveau processeur tourneraient dans qu'elle tranche de prix??



Franchement aucune idée...
A+

Ps: en même temps c'est de la spéculation là hein......


----------



## Macuser 69 (28 Février 2008)

Moi je pense qu'un retour du 17 serait bien ... Tout le monde n'a pas forcément envie d'un ecran 20'​


----------



## Bjeko (29 Février 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Ps: en même temps c'est de la spéculation là hein......



Tout à fait. C'est même carrèment de la supputation peu fondée puisque ça se base sur une news esseulée, peut-être mal traduite (dsl je ne parle pas allemand) et dont le sens est ambigu : "nouveau modèle" pouvant vouloir dire soit "modèle en plus" soit "modèle de substitution"...

Bref bien que je sois un peu l'auteur de cette rumeur, je n'y crois moi-même pas plus que ça.
... mais bon on peut toujours rêver un peu pour patienter


----------



## Alex543 (29 Février 2008)

En effet ça parait étonnant


----------



## dikay (29 Février 2008)

Je vais peut etre paraitre un peu trop optimiste:rateau: mais si  "modele en plus" ou "modele de substitution" devait etre commercialiser je ne vois pas pourquoi une mise a jour de certain composant ne seraient pas integré

Ca me paraitrais effectivement bizarre qu'un simple modele s'ajoute a la gamme sans qu'aucune revision ne sois faite...etant donné, encore une fois, que l'imac est depassée meme sur le plan des ordi grand public.

il ne s'agit evidemment que de vague speculation mais j'ose y croire
l'impatience m'egard surement


----------



## Bones (29 Février 2008)

Vous croyez à l'éventuelle sortie d'un iMac 4-core ?


----------



## quetzal (29 Février 2008)

msinno a dit:


> Si le prix des iMacs ont baissé ce n'est pas une promo "pré-remplacement", apple ne fait jamais ça . Sûrement du au taux de change (USD-EUR), certain produit (i.e. le iPod Touch) sont un peu moins cher dans l'union européenne.
> 
> En ce qui concerne les iMacs de mémoire ils n'ont pas été mis a jour depuis leur sortie (Août 2008), mais il se peut que j'ai oublié une upgrade de fréquences processeur. Mais oui bien évidement qu'il sont attendu pour mars. Le matériel Apple étant mis a jour (Règle quasi immuable) tous les ±6 mois.


Pour le taux de change, tu as sans doute raison, car la baisse du dollar bat des records.

Tu as aussi raison quand tu dis que la dernière version des iMac date d'août 2008, mais c'était là une mise à jour des iMac blancs qui précédaient.


----------



## sclicer (29 Février 2008)

Un 28" au même prix que le 24" d'entré me plairait bien moi :rateau: 
20" d'entré de gamme à 1199 24" milieu 1499 28" 1749 

nan moi perso une petite uprade niveau CG et de faire en sorte de ne pas avoir de problème de dalle sur les 24" me suffirait bin pour mardi prochain Une baisse de 100 aussi tiens


----------



## quetzal (29 Février 2008)

sclicer a dit:


> Un 28" au même prix que le 24" d'entré me plairait bien moi :rateau:
> 20" d'entré de gamme à 1199 24" milieu 1499 28" 1749
> 
> nan moi perso une petite uprade niveau CG et de faire en sorte de ne pas avoir de problème de dalle sur les 24" me suffirait bin pour mardi prochain Une baisse de 100 aussi tiens



Tu peux toujours rêver ! :king:


----------



## Roux (29 Février 2008)

sclicer a dit:


> Un 28" au même prix que le 24" d'entré me plairait bien moi :rateau:
> 20" d'entré de gamme à 1199 24" milieu 1499 28" 1749
> 
> nan moi perso une petite uprade niveau CG et de faire en sorte de ne pas avoir de problème de dalle sur les 24" me suffirait bin pour mardi prochain Une baisse de 100 aussi tiens



Et une carte postale dédicacée par Steve Jobs en maillot de bain... 

Nan, mais pour être plus sérieux, c'est clair et net que les iMac penryn vont sortir soit la semaine prochaine, soit celle d'après... Il n'y a aucune raison pour qu'Apple ne le fasse pas. Je parierai aussi sur une baisse des prix : un ajustement par rapport au dollar comme pour les portables (et pour le shuffle).

Maintenant pour de nouvelles dalles... on peut toujours rêver


----------



## quetzal (29 Février 2008)

Roux a dit:


> Nan, mais pour être plus sérieux, c'est clair et net que les iMac penryn vont sortir soit la semaine prochaine, soit celle d'après... Il n'y a aucune raison pour qu'Apple ne le fasse pas. Je parierai aussi sur une baisse des prix : un ajustement par rapport au dollar comme pour les portables (et pour le shuffle).



Donc, il ne faut pas désespérer.... Bon, ce sera alors une petite mise à jour, non ?
Ce nouveau processeur Intel est semble-t-il un processeur de transition. Un autre modèle doit sortir plus tard dans l'année. Peut-être cet été ? 

En tout cas, est-ce qu'il ne devrait pas y avoir un jour un lecteur Blu-Ray dan les iMac ? Je sais que Apple ne crois plus trop aux supports physiques et essaie de faire fonctionner son iTunes Movie, qui devrait s'étendre à l'Europe en fin d'année. Mais quand même ?


----------



## flotifr (2 Mars 2008)

Moi, ce qui m'irait bien, c'est surtout un truc comme ça :






Genre un iMac dock-station pour le MacBook Air, écran OLED 26 ou 28" 2560x1600 mat (qualité ACD), DD de 500Go à 1To + option 4Go RAM pour me MBA

Et hop !


----------



## dikay (2 Mars 2008)

Oui d'accord l'idée est exploitable mais tu t'imagine acheter un macbook air et en plus l'imac dock station.Le cout des deux engins serait trop élevée.

 Tu monterai facile a 3000 euros pour finalement pas grand chose

Et de toute façon faut pas rêver le prochain upgrade de l'imac sera mineur(processeur et peut etre mais ce n'est vraiment pas sur, une nouvelle carte graphique.)


----------



## flotifr (2 Mars 2008)

Le coût n'est pas un véritable soucis d'un point de vue professionnel (enfin dans certaines proportions s'entend). Et pas la peine de me répondre que c'est pour le grand public l'iMac, car c'est assez faux dans l'ensemble. Qui a besoin d'un MacPro ?

Je suis un pro du domaine graphique et je n'exploiterais pas les possibilité d'un MacPro. Or, comme beaucoup, je préfère travailler sur un Desktop au quotidien et un portable en déplacement, mais les synchronisations sont pénibles, trop pénibles à la longues. Donc ce genre de solution me conviendrait tout à fait. C'est finalement le prix d'un iMac et d'un MBA en bundle, je ne vois pas ce qui serait trop cher. C'est mon matériel actuel, sans compter un ACD supplémentaire et un iMac G5 de secours.

Bref, je vote pour !


----------



## dikay (2 Mars 2008)

Mouai c'est vrai que ca peut constituer une bonne alternativeouvoir se déplacer  et  chez soit bénéficier de la confortabilité d'un grand écran... Surtout si tu fais du graphisme 

mais pour ceux qui ne sont pas contraint a souvent se déplacer avec leur portable:::moyen

bref, je préfère mon imac fixe

Mais c'est vrai qu'ajouter ce concept a la gamme pourrait s'avérer très pratique


----------



## flotifr (2 Mars 2008)

Surtout qu'on n'est jamais contre la possibilité d'étendre l'utilisation d'un produit, si ?

Car, imagine que l'iMac prévoit tout simplement la possibilité de se comporter comme un dock-station pour le MBA, rien ne t'oblige à acheter un MBA en plus. C'est juste comme un port express-card géant ç


----------



## dikay (2 Mars 2008)

Dans ce cas se serait même génial!


Mais le MBA bien que très compact, empêcherait  l'imac d'accueillir tous les composants qui lui son propre

Il faudra donc attendre un peu,je pense, en fait j'en sait rien du tout


----------



## gto55 (2 Mars 2008)

Mac update clues 
Submitted by Quincy Pince-Nez on Fri, 02/29/2008 - 16:43. 

Is Apple going to upgrade the processors and hard drives on the Aluminum iMac in the coming weeks?  

Clues: 

    * Apple is currently offereing up to $400 off of the refurbished Aluminum iMacs.   
    * MacNotes.de, a German site thinks it will be this week 
    * Intel is trying to phase out the Merom procssors that the current iMacs have (see MacBook Updates) for Penryns 
    * iMacs use the same class of processors as the MacBook/Pros. 
 * Apple is on an update tear lately with something, howver small, every week. The SDK might be next weeks goodie but how long can they go without throwing a processor update at the iMac? 

So if you can wait a bit (and resist the $400 off refurb) on purchasing an iMac, you might be rewarded with some better specs. 




http://www.9to5mac.com/imac-updates-coming-234563456


----------



## dikay (2 Mars 2008)

AAAAAAH! Enfin des spéculations qui paraissent s'approcher de la réalité! En même temps plus que 2 jour et on sera fixé!!

Ce soir
:rateau:demain
:love:Mardi (j'espère)

je deviens psycho!!


----------



## ipod83 (2 Mars 2008)

Pensez vous qu apple va integrer des ecrans led pour les models 24 pouces, ou va t il nous laisser les dalles IPS?
(que je trouve de bien meilleur qualite sauf en ce qui concerne l homogenite de luminosité)

voir test sur les numeriques:
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-240-2306-71.html


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2008)

Je verrais bien un étagement de la gamme du style :

- 2 curs pour les portables (consommation),
- 4 pour l'iMac,
- 8 pour les MacPro.

Ce serait cohérent.


----------



## flotifr (2 Mars 2008)

En effet, je vote pour, bien qu'il subsistera toujours le problème que blablabla l'iMac...Grand public...Trop puissant...MBP...Distancé...Blablabla...


----------



## Bones (2 Mars 2008)

AAleXX a dit:


> Je verrais bien un étagement de la gamme du style :
> 
> - 2 curs pour les portables (consommation),
> - 4 pour l'iMac,
> ...



+1 
Mais j'ajouterai de nouveaux écrans...


----------



## francois67000 (2 Mars 2008)

J'attend ce changement pour me prendre un iMac 

Malheuresement selon ma source interne, le mac mini sera purement abandonné


----------



## dikay (2 Mars 2008)

Et Euuuh selon ta source interne, la maj de l'imac c'est pour bientôt??


----------



## francois67000 (3 Mars 2008)

Les imac sont prévu pour le mois de mars, mais pas de dates, c'est toujours flou de toute façon


----------



## Kyzzok (3 Mars 2008)

4 coeurs pour les iMac sa serait vraiment du bonheur !!!!
:love:​


----------



## FataMorgana (3 Mars 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> J'attend ce changement pour me prendre un iMac
> 
> Malheuresement selon ma source interne, le mac mini sera purement abandonné



Abandonné le mini??? 
OUahhh
ça me semble pas judicieux du tout comme choix de la part d'apple???
A+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Abandonné le mini???
> OUahhh
> ça me semble pas judicieux du tout comme choix de la part d'apple???
> A+


Effectivement !!!!!  
J'en viens à rêver à une "mini-tour" (style mini mac pro ... mais mini alors !!!!:rateau: ) dans laquelle les composants seraient un chouia plus accessible que dans le mini...
...quand je vous disais que c'était un rêve ! ​


----------



## gto55 (4 Mars 2008)

bon ben ça a l'air rappé pour une mise a jour :hein::hein::hein::hein:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mars 2008)

gto55 a dit:


> bon ben ça a l'air rappé pour une mise a jour :hein::hein::hein::hein:


Euh ! on est mardi non ???????? Y'a pas de fermeture de l'Apple Store qu'on puisse se jeter dans un thread dédicacé et super excitant à souhait ??????:rateau: :love:​


----------



## gto55 (4 Mars 2008)

je suis passé à la fnac marseille, ils m'ont dit qu'un nouveau modèle sort dans un mois, ils ont pour cette raison mis des modèles 20" en offre spéciale.


----------



## FataMorgana (4 Mars 2008)

gto55 a dit:


> je suis passé à la fnac marseille, ils m'ont dit qu'un nouveau modèle sort dans un mois, ils ont pour cette raison mis des modèles 20" en offre spéciale.



Bon... J'ai déjà du mal à croire les vendeurs de la fnac quand ils me parlent d'un produit...
A+


----------



## arnaudg (4 Mars 2008)

Nous sommes Mardi, 13h15 et le store est ouvert. Apparemment la mise à jour de l'iMac n'est pas pour aujourd'hui. Dommage car c'est ce que j'attend pour acheter. Snifffff ......


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mars 2008)

arnaudg a dit:


> Nous sommes Mardi, 13h15 et le store est ouvert. Apparemment la mise à jour de l'iMac n'est pas pour aujourd'hui. Dommage car c'est ce que j'attend pour acheter. Snifffff ......


 ... moi je suis intéressé par le mac mini sans savoir s'il va être abandonné ou upgradé ... ...le monde est cruel !!!!!! :love: :love:​


----------



## arnaudg (4 Mars 2008)

Que fait on alors??? Une promenade paisible dans la forêt, la larme à l'oeil à écouter les petits oiseaux. Peut être que cela nous fera oublier le pervers assis à Cupertino face à ces deux boutons fatidiques "Open" et "Close".


----------



## FataMorgana (4 Mars 2008)

arnaudg a dit:


> Que fait on alors??? Une promenade paisible dans la forêt, la larme à l'oeil à écouter les petits oiseaux. Peut être que cela nous fera oublier le pervers assis à Cupertino face à ces deux boutons fatidiques "Open" et "Close".



Tu oublies le bouton "Give up" pour le paure petit mini sniffff....
J'espère que ce n'est point vrai...
A+


----------



## arnaudg (4 Mars 2008)

Non cela je ne peux le concevoir. Mais pourquoi une telle haine envers le mini??? Assez de s'en prendre aux petits !!!!


----------



## dikay (4 Mars 2008)

Qui sait peut-etre sera t-il annoncé durant l'event de jeudi;..

Sniff. sadique!


----------



## arnaudg (4 Mars 2008)

Ca je ne pense pas. Jeudi sera exclusivement consacré au SDK vu l'attente que cela engendre. Quand même qu'attend Apple, il ne s'agit que d'une mise à jour mineure (maj cpu et carte graphique et je suis content)


----------



## gto55 (5 Mars 2008)

peut être demain avec le SDK de l'ifoune :love::love:


----------



## FataMorgana (5 Mars 2008)

gto55 a dit:


> peut être demain avec le SDK de l'ifoune :love::love:



Hmmm tu parles bien du téléphone??? 
Désolé je sors!
A+


----------



## arnaudg (5 Mars 2008)

Ah oui l'ifoune avec point G

Bon je sors aussi


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2008)

Bientôt fini vos blagues lubriques ? 



dikay a dit:


> Qui sait peut-etre sera t-il annoncé durant l'event de jeudi;..
> 
> Sniff. sadique!



Je suis désolé pour toi mais il ne faut pas mélanger les produits dans les mini-keynotes. Ca permet d'en faire plus et d'étaler les sorties pour que le buzz ne s'arrête jamais.

Mais d'ici l'été il y a des chances qu'on en ait un


----------



## arnaudg (5 Mars 2008)

Avec les modèles actuels proposés sur le refurb, on peut se poser la question (si on doit attendre l'été).


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2008)

arnaudg a dit:


> Avec les modèles actuels proposés sur le refurb, on peut se poser la question (si on doit attendre l'été).



Il y a presque toujours des Macs sur le refurb, ça n'a pas forcément de rapport. Arrêtez de cogiter. Avec Apple vous ne saurez jamais.

Donc soit vous avez besoin d'un Mac et vous l'achetez, soit vous en avez pas besoin


----------



## FataMorgana (5 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il y a presque toujours des Macs sur le refurb, ça n'a pas forcément de rapport. Arrêtez de cogiter. Avec Apple vous ne saurez jamais.
> 
> Donc soit vous avez besoin d'un Mac et vous l'achetez, soit vous en avez pas besoin



Tout à fait d'accord c'est la meilleure politique à adopter... 
En plus les macs ont une durée de vie très longue quelque soit l'utilisation que l'on en fait.
A+


----------



## arnaudg (5 Mars 2008)

Je disais cela dans le sens où les imacs actuels conviennent pour la majorité d'entre nous et avec la reduction refurb, ca vaut le coup.


----------



## frolick10 (5 Mars 2008)

Source "Dix ans après sa première version, l'iMac reste toujours une machine clé dans la gamme Apple. Un ordinateur de bureau tout-en-un, peu encombrant et relativement performant. Seul problème, depuis le passage à la puce Intel, l'iMac est devenu en réalité un ordinateur portable. Je m'explique : le processeur utilisé dans l'iMac est le même que celui du MacBook ou du MacBook Pro. Au départ, il s'agissait du Core Duo (puce mobile déjà plus performante que des puces de bureau) et maintenant du Core 2 Duo.
 Entretemps, Intel a développé une version bureau de ces processeurs qui est plus gourmande en énergie, mais également plus performante, notamment par la présence de quatre c&#339;urs dans les modèles haut de gamme. il se trouve que pour le même prix que la puce portable double c&#339;ur de l'iMac, Apple pourrait obtenir une puce de bureau à quatre c&#339;urs !
 Cet écran sans tour serait-il trop fin pour accueillir ce modèle ? Dissiperait-il mal la chaleur ? Pourtant du temps du PowerPC, c'est bien le processeur G5 qui l'animait et il n'a jamais été conçu pour des machines nomades.  
 Entre le Core 2 Duo de l'iMac et le Xeon 8 c&#339;urs du Mac Pro, il y a une place pour un ordinateur de bureau monobloc moyen de gamme, plus puissant qu'un portable et moins cher qu'une tour pro. Bientôt la mise à jour ?"



-> suis plutôt d'accord mais l'amincissement de l'imac permettra t il de mettre un proc aussi calorifique que le G5. L'alu compensera t il cette amincissement / dissipation de chaleur?....


----------



## gros tony is back (7 Mars 2008)

J'espère qu'ils vont en sortir un nouveau tout de suite car mes parents m'en offrent un à mon anniversaire,le 18 mars,pour ne pa avoir un ordi vieux de 9 mois


----------



## FataMorgana (7 Mars 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> J'espère qu'ils vont en sortir un nouveau tout de suite car mes parents m'en offrent un à mon anniversaire,le 18 mars,pour ne pa avoir un ordi vieux de 9 mois



C'est vrai que se faire offrir un ordinateur VIEUX DE 9 MOIS c'est le drame... 
Trop top la crise... 
Pfff faut arréter là... T'imagines tu serais né dans 30 ans tu pourrais profiter d'une bien meilleure technologie... 
Jettes un coup d'oeil à la loi de Moore ça te fera relativiser.....
A+


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> J'espère qu'ils vont en sortir un nouveau tout de suite car mes parents m'en offrent un à mon anniversaire,le 18 mars,pour ne pa avoir un ordi vieux de 9 mois



Et après on dis que les gamins ont pas de fric ...

J'ai bossé 3 ans l'été pour me payer mon premier Mac acheté avec MES sous, un LC II avec ses périphériques (parce que la gamme pro était trop chère). Vous êtes vraiment une bande de gosses gâtés !!!


----------



## FataMorgana (7 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Et après on dis que les gamins ont pas de fric ...
> 
> J'ai bossé 3 ans l'été pour me payer mon premier Mac acheté avec MES sous, un LC II avec ses périphériques (parce que la gamme pro était trop chère). Vous êtes vraiment une bande de gosses gâtés !!!



Moi je refaisais les parquets... J'ai perdu 10% de capacités respiratoire mais c'était bien payé... 
Et puis faut dire un truc: on est toujours plus fier d'acheter un truc avec l'argent que l'on a gagné!!!!!!!!
A+

Ps: pour mes anniversaires j'avais une carte, un gateau.... et pis c'est tout....
Ps2: et à 18 ans: LA PORTE!


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Moi je refaisais les parquets... J'ai perdu 10% de capacités respiratoire mais c'était bien payé...
> Et puis faut dire un truc: on est toujours plus fier d'acheter un truc avec l'argent que l'on a gagné!!!!!!!!
> A+
> 
> ...



Hé bien ça pas du être facile. Bravo de t'en être sorti 

Je ne vais pas me plaindre, nos parents (classe moyenne) nous ont payé nos études et ce qui va avec, mais pour les trucs perso genre ordi ou permis de conduire, on (moi et mes soeurs) a bossé l'été dans des jobs ouvriers, pour se les payer et ainsi bien comprendre la valeur de l'argent. C'est une excellente école de la vie  Et puis j'ai vu et fait plein de trucs (cuisinier, pompier privé, emballage sous vide, vendanges, secrétaire dans une association pour l'enfance).

Et c'est vrai que j'étais encore plus fier de mon LC II, parce que j'avais pu me payer moi-même un Mac (en plus du fait d'avoir un Mac). Aujourd'hui je suis développeur et l'achat de mon dernier iMac est un budget mais pas trop énorme par rapport à mes revenus. Je suis content mais ça ne fait plus le même effet ...  

Désolé pour la digression ...


----------



## FataMorgana (7 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Hé bien ça pas du être facile. Bravo de t'en être sorti
> 
> Je ne vais pas me plaindre, nos parents (classe moyenne) nous ont payé nos études et ce qui va avec, mais pour les trucs perso genre ordi ou permis de conduire, on (moi et mes soeurs) a bossé l'été dans des jobs ouvriers, pour se les payer et ainsi bien comprendre la valeur de l'argent. C'est une excellente école de la vie  Et puis j'ai vu et fait plein de trucs (cuisinier, pompier privé, emballage sous vide, vendanges, secrétaire dans une association pour l'enfance).
> 
> ...



Hey pareil...  
De toutes les façons le meilleur cadeau que puisse nous faire nos parents c'est nous aider à faire ce que l'on a envie de faire de sa vie... 
Et puis après tout s'ils avaient aussi pu me payer un iMac j'aurais pas cracher dessus...
A+

ps: A 18 ans la porte... c'est un truc que disait mon père pour rigoler (enfin presque...)


----------



## David_b (7 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Ps2: et à 18 ans: LA PORTE!


Au moins, c'est un cadeau que t'as pu revendre


----------



## FataMorgana (7 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Au moins, c'est un cadeau que t'as pu revendre



Yop en plus une porte blindée lol.. ça rapporte 
A+


----------



## Zhara (7 Mars 2008)

heu... pis cette mise à jour ? 


attendre ou pas  

acheter maintenant ou plus tard...

que de dilemme... 

à ce rythme, on peut attendre jusqu'à noël


----------



## FataMorgana (7 Mars 2008)

Zhara a dit:


> heu... pis cette mise à jour ?
> 
> 
> attendre ou pas
> ...



Si t'as besoin, achètes c'est aussi simple que ça... 
(ça fait que cinq pages de "comme d'hab" à propos des MAJ)
A+


----------



## David_b (7 Mars 2008)

Zhara a dit:


> heu... pis cette mise à jour ?
> 
> 
> attendre ou pas
> ...


Mais non, le seul dilemme que je crois deviner dans cette question c'est de ne pas savoir clairement ce qu'on veut comme ordi, ni pourquoi on veut un ordi, non ?

Parce que si je sais ce que je veux et pourquoi je le veux, je sais facilement si la gamme actuelle  convient, ou pas 
Evidemment, si j'achètes un ordi pour avoir le "plus neuf", ben c'est perdu d'avance


----------



## Zhara (7 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Mais non, le seul dilemme que je crois deviner dans cette question c'est de ne pas savoir clairement ce qu'on veut comme ordi, ni pourquoi on veut un ordi, non ?
> 
> Parce que si je sais ce que je veux et pourquoi je le veux, je sais facilement si la gamme actuelle  convient, ou pas
> Evidemment, si j'achètes un ordi pour avoir le "plus neuf", ben c'est perdu d'avance



non je sais le modèle, en fait je fais partie des gens qui veulent toujours le top 


mais finalement même le dernier Mac ou Pc sorti de son emballage est déjà dépassé... 

Dans le domaine de l'informatique comme dans beaucoup d'autre domaine, l'évolution est en permanence, ce qui reviendrais à les changer tout les 6 mois pour rester dans le top... et encore 

Pis à moins de travailler professionnellement avec, même avec *l'avant* derniers modèle sorti, pour 80% des gens (moi aussi )  on utiliseras jamais les 100% de ses performances et ni de ses capacités  


ma fois... on vit dans une société de surconsommation


----------



## David_b (7 Mars 2008)

Zhara a dit:


> non je sais le modèle, en fait je fais partie des gens qui veulent toujours le top


C'est bien.



> on utiliseras jamais les 100% de ses performances et ni de ses capacités


Si si: j'ai utilisé 100% des capacités de "résistance aux chutes" de mon MacBook, en une seule fois en plus :rateau: 



> ma fois... on vit dans une société de surconsommation


on vit ?


----------



## Zhara (7 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> C'est bien.
> 
> 
> Si si: j'ai utilisé 100% des capacités de "résistance aux chutes" de mon MacBook, en une seule fois en plus :rateau:
> ...



j'espère qu'il a tenu le choc 


on vit =}  nous vivons


----------



## gros tony is back (7 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> C'est vrai que se faire offrir un ordinateur VIEUX DE 9 MOIS c'est le drame...
> Trop top la crise...
> Pfff faut arréter là... T'imagines tu serais né dans 30 ans tu pourrais profiter d'une bien meilleure technologie...
> Jettes un coup d'oeil à la loi de Moore ça te fera relativiser.....
> A+



vous m'avez bien fais réfléchir et j'avoue que c était un comportement de gamin de dire ca,j'ai de la chance d'etre un "gosse de riche"


----------



## ipod83 (7 Mars 2008)

tu t' enfonce encore plus, man, là...


----------



## ipod83 (7 Mars 2008)

Au fait pour en revenir aux Imac et a leurs dalles;
24 pouces: LED ou pô LED?
A votre avis.

Sinon zmen prends un 24 de suite pour avoir une dalle IPS.

je rappelle que celles des nouveaux macbookpro 17 sont desormais en LED.


----------



## David_b (8 Mars 2008)

Zhara a dit:


> on vit =}  nous vivons


super
si si.


----------



## FataMorgana (10 Mars 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> vous m'avez bien fais réfléchir et j'avoue que c était un comportement de gamin de dire ca,j'ai de la chance d'etre un "gosse de riche"



Mais non faut pas dire ça.. maintenant c'est moi qui ait l'impression d'avoir un comportement de vieux con.. 
Bon en tout cas si tu en as besoin achétes le maintenant et si tu peux te permettre d'attendre attends une MAJ, moralement une nouvelle MAJ sera facile à vivre une fois que tu auras profité pendant six mois d'une super machine!!!!!!!
Aller bon achat et bon Mac!
A+


----------



## sclicer (10 Mars 2008)

Concernant l'écran, rassurer moi ils vont pas mettre de LED quand même non ?
Car dans ce cas LED< IPS ... mauvais pour une machine graphique.


----------



## gros tony is back (10 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Mais non faut pas dire ça.. maintenant c'est moi qui ait l'impression d'avoir un comportement de vieux con..
> Bon en tout cas si tu en as besoin achétes le maintenant et si tu peux te permettre d'attendre attends une MAJ, moralement une nouvelle MAJ sera facile à vivre une fois que tu auras profité pendant six mois d'une super machine!!!!!!!
> Aller bon achat et bon Mac!
> A+



g réussi a 
négocié pr l'acheter apré la màj


----------



## David_b (10 Mars 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> g réussi a
> négocié pr l'acheter apré la màj



demande un vrai clavier en même temps  
C'est pénible cette façon de ne pas savoir écrire !


----------



## gros tony is back (10 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> demande un vrai clavier en même temps
> C'est pénible cette façon de ne pas savoir écrire !



J'en suis extrèmement désolé,cette fâcheuse habitude me vien d'un logiciel de messagerie instantanée commercialisé par une multinationale concurrente à apple.

ca va là??


----------



## gros tony is back (10 Mars 2008)

me viens


----------



## David_b (10 Mars 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> J'en suis extrèmement désolé,cette fâcheuse habitude me vien d'un logiciel de messagerie instantanée commercialisé par une multinationale concurrente à apple.
> 
> ca va là??




C'est de la faute de MSN ? Comme il est méchant de t'obliger à écrire comme ça


----------



## David_b (10 Mars 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> me viens



me vien_t_


----------



## gros tony is back (10 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> C'est de la faute de MSN ? Comme il est méchant de t'obliger à écrire comme ça



ce n'est pas de la faute de msn mais de ceux qui l'utilisent


----------



## gros tony is back (10 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> me vien_t_



_errare humanum est_


----------



## David_b (10 Mars 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> ce n'est pas de la faute de msn mais de ceux qui l'utilisent




exactement: fais un effort et ça ira mieux.

(fin du HS, désolé les modos que j'aime )


----------



## dikay (10 Mars 2008)

Bon et en ce qui concerne la mise a jour,

demain???


----------



## gto55 (10 Mars 2008)

dikay a dit:


> Bon et en ce qui concerne la mise a jour,
> 
> demain???




j'espère aussi j'aimerais pas me faire couillonner à une semaine près


----------



## ipod83 (10 Mars 2008)

dikay a dit:


> Bon et en ce qui concerne la mise a jour,
> 
> demain???



Franchement, pour demain je ne le sens malheureusement pas 
mais bon restons positif et prions ce soir.


----------



## arnaudg (10 Mars 2008)

Une mise à jour demain, ce serait tellement bien. Mais bon je ne crois pas trop pourtant elle serait bien venue uniquement pour passer au perryn et changer de carte graphique (la 2600 Pro ne vaut plus rien).


----------



## ipod83 (10 Mars 2008)

c est clair que la carte laisse un peu sur sa fin... HiHi!


----------



## melaure (10 Mars 2008)

arnaudg a dit:


> Une mise à jour demain, ce serait tellement bien. Mais bon je ne crois pas trop pourtant elle serait bien venue uniquement pour passer au perryn et changer de carte graphique (la 2600 Pro ne vaut plus rien).



Voila et la même chose pour le MacMini avec une sortie HDMI en plus du DVI


----------



## quetzal (10 Mars 2008)

Bon, et bien j'attends aussi, la mise à jour des iMac.

J'en sais un peu plus sur ce matériel, maintenant.

Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## free00 (10 Mars 2008)

Vous pensez à quoi comme amélioration sur les nouveaux iMac. Je vois pas comment on pourrait faire un multitouch sur un fixe...


----------



## pim (11 Mars 2008)

free00 a dit:


> Vous pensez à quoi comme amélioration sur les nouveaux iMac.



Mon petit, tu as la réponse 4 posts au dessus :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4604897#post4604897





free00 a dit:


> Je vois pas comment on pourrait faire un multitouch sur un fixe...



Perspicace dit donc ! C'est vrai y'a pas de trackpad, mince alors ils vont faire comment ?! 

Ou alors, il font comme dans le simulateur d'iPhone sortit il y a 4 jours avec le SDK correspondant : utiliser les touches Ctrl et Alt pour simuler plusieurs doigts   Mais c'est tout de même pas trop pratique, en fait !


----------



## So6 (14 Mars 2008)

Chez iConcept hier on m'a dit que depuis trois ans les iMac ne sont remis à jour qu'une fois par an, et qu'il ne fallait donc pas attendre le prochain avant l'été. Est-ce un bon gros mensonge ou bien est-ce effectivement le cas?


----------



## gros tony is back (14 Mars 2008)

je pense que quand il ya des iMac à 999 sur le refurb c'est qu'Apple va les mettre a jour


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> je pense que quand il ya des iMac à 999 sur le refurb c'est qu'Apple va les mettre a jour



Ou simplement parce que ça déborde en retours


----------



## gros tony is back (15 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ou simplement parce que ça déborde en retours



aussi oui


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2008)

En attendant si ça traine un peu ce n'est pas plus mal. On aura peut-être droit à un modèle quadri-coeur.


----------



## flotow (15 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> En attendant si ça traine un peu ce n'est pas plus mal. On aura peut-être droit à un modèle quadri-coeur.



et si ca traine encore plus, peut etre un octo!

faut que ca traine alors


----------



## gros tony is back (15 Mars 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> et si ca traine encore plus, peut etre un octo!
> 
> faut que ca traine alors



là on tombe dans le rêve.............


----------



## francois67000 (15 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ou simplement parce que ça déborde en retours



Le rufurb ne contient pas d'ordinateur qui sont retournée chez eux. Ce sont des produits neuf, qui ont été déballé juste et parfois en modele expo.


----------



## flotow (15 Mars 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Le rufurb ne contient pas d'ordinateur qui sont retournée chez eux. Ce sont des produits neuf, qui ont été déballé juste et parfois en modele expo.



bah tu as des machines justes deballées, mais aussi des machines reparées qui fonctionnent a nouveau!
voila 
enfin, meme un macpro cassé et raparé a -20%, je trouve ca reglo, surtout qu'il a toujours sa garantie d'un an!


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> bah tu as des machines justes deballées, mais aussi des machines reparées qui fonctionnent a nouveau!
> voila
> enfin, meme un macpro cassé et raparé a -20%, je trouve ca reglo, surtout qu'il a toujours sa garantie d'un an!



Je peux te dire que le Macbook de ma soeur est une machine en retour. Elle a de nombreuses traces d'usures sur toute la carrosserie.


----------



## francois67000 (15 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je peux te dire que le Macbook de ma soeur est une machine en retour. Elle a de nombreuses traces d'usures sur toute la carrosserie.



Autant pour moi, la ça m'inquiete pour prendre un imac sur le refurb mais bon


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Autant pour moi, la ça m'inquiete pour prendre un imac sur le refurb mais bon



Apparemment, la plupart des machines sont en très bon état. C'est plutôt rare des machines rayées mais ça peut arriver.


----------



## ipod83 (15 Mars 2008)

Le refurb pour moi c'est;
Jamais plus jamais! surtout pour les machines avec ecran du type portables ou Imac.
C' est soit des pixels morts à foison, soit des problemes important d'homogenite sur la dalle...
Sans parler du délais  d'attente pour un échange de machine.
Seul point positif du rfurb: Ram en sus ou/et capacite du disque dur gonflée...

Mais pour les becanes sans ecran, jdis pas!
(macmini et pro)


----------



## flotow (15 Mars 2008)

et les xserves


----------



## Alexander Riku (17 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, je suis vraiment de plus en plus chaud pour l'achat d'un iMac, je peux cependant attendre quelque mois, on a aucune info particulière quand a la sortie de nouvelles config iMac ?


----------



## arnaudg (17 Mars 2008)

Hélas non, le store ne ferme plus le mardi. C'est d'un triste en ce moment.

Pourtant je ne vois pas ce qui empêche Apple ne serait ce que de placer un perryn dans iMac.


----------



## So6 (17 Mars 2008)

Ne parlons as trop vite et attendons de voir si demain, mardi, il y a une mise à jour.

Moi j'hésite entre un iMac et un MBP...


----------



## Alexander Riku (17 Mars 2008)

J'attend les Perryn aussi, et en priant, une nouvelle carte graphique


----------



## francois67000 (17 Mars 2008)

J'ai 1200 euros la assez pour un iMac refurb, mais j'ai peur d'être deçu si j'attend pas la MAJ. Ca partie graphique m'interesse peu, mais le proco plus. Donc voila. Que faire selon vous?


----------



## flotow (17 Mars 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> J'ai 1200 euros la assez pour un iMac refurb, mais j'ai peur d'être deçu si j'attend pas la MAJ. Ca partie graphique m'interesse peu, mais le proco plus. Donc voila. Que faire selon vous?



refurb


----------



## So6 (17 Mars 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Que faire selon vous?



Me faire un virement.

Sinon pour 900 euros je te passe mon iMac 20" Intel C2D 2,16Ghz 250Go 2Go de RAM avec un magnifique écran MAT et non brillant  Et il te reste 300 euros pour aller faire les boutiques, acheter un iPod Touch ou que sais-je encore


----------



## francois67000 (17 Mars 2008)

lol , DSL je prend que du neuf ou presque lol

Par contre le peryn apportera vraiment un gros plus ou pas sur l'iMac?

J'attend demain je pense pour voir au risque que le refurb soit vide désormais


----------



## So6 (17 Mars 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> lol , DSL je prend que du neuf ou presque lol
> 
> Par contre le peryn apportera vraiment un gros plus ou pas sur l'iMac?
> 
> J'attend demain je pense pour voir au risque que le refurb soit vide désormais



C'est pas pour faire ma pub mais sur le refurb tu peux te trouver avec un ordinateur merdique surtout au niveau de l'écran, c'est un peu la grande loterie, tandis que d'occasion tu connais la qualité du matos que tu achètes, moi par exemple je te certifie un écran parfait sans aucun pixel défaillant etc.

Bref, comme tu veux mais le refurb c'est loin d'être du neuf, c'est juste du assez réparé pour que ça tienne 1 an.


----------



## Alexander Riku (17 Mars 2008)

Je dirais que le PENRYN (désolé ) va améliorer la vitesse globale, et apporter de la puissance pour certaines applications. Maintenant ca fera une différence de folie, si y'a juste ca, c'est très très dommage.


----------



## francois67000 (17 Mars 2008)

So6 a dit:


> C'est pas pour faire ma pub mais sur le refurb tu peux te trouver avec un ordinateur merdique surtout au niveau de l'écran, c'est un peu la grande loterie, tandis que d'occasion tu connais la qualité du matos que tu achètes, moi par exemple je te certifie un écran parfait sans aucun pixel défaillant etc.
> 
> Bref, comme tu veux mais le refurb c'est loin d'être du neuf, c'est juste du assez réparé pour que ça tienne 1 an.



Ton ordi est interessant mais 2,16 ghz c'est comme mon ancien macbook j'ai peur que ça soit limite lol. 

D'ailleur, et c'est pas contre toi loin de la, je me suis fais arnaquer sur le forum occase de macgeneration (500 euros), je prendrais plus par la. J'ai déposé un dossier contre la personne en justice mais bon voila


----------



## mjpolo (17 Mars 2008)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Je dirais que le perynn va améliorer la vitesse globale, et apporter de la puissance pour certaines applications. Maintenant ca fera une différence de folie, si y'a juste ca, c'est très très dommage.



Coucou il y a bien 2N mais comme ça: PENRYN


----------



## francois67000 (17 Mars 2008)

Ca y'est j'ai pris sur le REFURB, on verra ce que ça donne, au pire je fais la retractation


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2008)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Je dirais que le PENRYN (désolé ) va améliorer la vitesse globale, et apporter de la puissance pour certaines applications. Maintenant ca fera une différence de folie, si y'a juste ca, c'est très très dommage.



Non c'est une petite évolution, rien d'exceptionnel.


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Non c'est une petite évolution, rien d'exceptionnel.



Oui c'est tout à fait vrai... Avec une maj (réelle) tous les six mois de toutes les façons à quoi s'attendre? 
Les firmes s'arrangent pour sortir des produits plus d'une fois par ans, mais il fait bien se dire qu'attendre une maj c'est juste pour se donner bonne conscience en étant convaincu de dépenser son argent pour quelque chose de vraiment exceptionnel.... 
La loi de Moore nous dit tout de l'évolution des processeurs, quant aux capacités de stockage, de toutes les façons un disque dur ça se remplace et les soutions externes sont très bonnes....
A+


----------



## noche84 (18 Mars 2008)

Plutot en externe alors car l'iMac semble difficile a ouvrir...

Mais... Intel ne met-il pas encore à jour ses processeurs en Juin/Juillet ? Si tel est le cas p-e que les iMacs attendent ce nouveau processeur histoire de ne pas être mis à jour fin Mars PUIS en Juin... ça serait un peu trop court entre les 2 sorties...


----------



## So6 (18 Mars 2008)

noche84 a dit:


> Plutot en externe alors car l'iMac semble difficile a ouvrir...
> 
> Mais... Intel ne met-il pas encore à jour ses processeurs en Juin/Juillet ? Si tel est le cas p-e que les iMacs attendent ce nouveau processeur histoire de ne pas être mis à jour fin Mars PUIS en Juin... ça serait un peu trop court entre les 2 sorties...



Je me trompe peut-être, mais je ne pense pas que ça se passera comme ça, je vois plutôt une mise à jour en mars et une en septembre avec les nouveaux procs, l'iMac est toujours le dernier de la gamme à évoluer, je crois.

Comme je disais plus haut, cependant, chez iConcept la fille (canon, allez voir la brune du iConcept cours de l'Intendance à Bordeaux ;-)) m'a dit que les iMacs n'étaient mis à jour une fois par an : argument commercial pour me faire acheter maintenant ou réalité statistique un peu oubliée par nous?


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2008)

Mais vous n'avez pas compris que personne ne le sait ? Evidement que c'est pour t'en vendre un.

Il peut très bien y avoir une mise à jour comme deux. Il n'y a que chez Apple qui le sait !!!

Tu as besoin d'un Mac, achète le, sinon attend 

Rêve pas, pour les  MBP, c'est un saut de puce, pour l'iMac ce sera pareil ...


----------



## So6 (18 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Mais vous n'avez pas compris que personne ne le sait ? Evidement que c'est pour t'en vendre un.
> 
> Il peut très bien y avoir une mise à jour comme deux. Il n'y a que chez Apple qui le sait !!!
> 
> ...



Le problème n'est pas de lire dans la boule de crystal, ma question est de savoir si jusqu'à aujourd'hui l'iMac a été mis à jour une fois ou deux fois par an. Si c'est deux fois, on peut raisonnablement s'attendre à une mise à jour très prochaine, si c'est une fois, on peut penser qu'Apple maintiendra ce rythme et qu'il faudra attendre août!

Or ces renseignements là ne relèvent pas du tarot, mais du fait brut et connu


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2008)

So6 a dit:


> Le problème n'est pas de lire dans la boule de crystal, ma question est de savoir si jusqu'à aujourd'hui l'iMac a été mis à jour une fois ou deux fois par an. Si c'est deux fois, on peut raisonnablement s'attendre à une mise à jour très prochaine, si c'est une fois, on peut penser qu'Apple maintiendra ce rythme et qu'il faudra attendre août!
> 
> Or ces renseignements là ne relèvent pas du tarot, mais du fait brut et connu



Dans ce cas va sur des sites comme EveryMac ou LowEndMac et regarde les dates de sorties


----------



## iTeup's (18 Mars 2008)

Il semble que ce n'est point pour aujourd'hui   !!!!
Allez, J'attends plus que mardi prochain et si rien ne se passe je m'achete un iMac 24" avec ajout de Ram et Disque dur avec une imprimante. Le total qui me devrait me couter 1893 &#8364; avec le prix étudiant (LOL). Je vais devoir me prostituer plus d'un soir pour me payer ça (LoL Je plaisante: Je m'excuse pour tous ceux qui se sentiront offenser).
Enfin bref, apres tout une source "sûre" a dit que ce serait pour Mars; si ce n'est pas aujourd'hui ce sera peut être mardi prochain, et sinon je ferai l'impensable !!! (LOL encore)


----------



## So6 (18 Mars 2008)

J'ai plongé pour le MacBook Pro, à la FNAC pour pouvoir payer en avril une fois sans frais car iConcept voulait du cash que je n'avais pas à cause de cette foutue banque qui ne sait pas envoyer les codes de carte bleue à la bonne destination...

Il est là, je suis en train de réinstaller Leopard pour virer les langues et autres pilotes d'impressions inutiles.

Deux déceptions : le clavier n'a pas changé depuis mon powerbook g4, c'est dommage (mais ça je le savais en achetant), et le disque dur de 200Go n'en fait que 185, ce qui commence à faire une belle différence tout de même...

Sinon c'est que du bonheur, si ce n'est le vendeur FNAC qui allait presque m'insulter de pas prendre de garantie et qui m'a fait le coup du Père Fouettard : "et vous faites quoi si dans 16 jours y a des pixels qui explosent???" J'avais envie de répondre que je viendrais le pendre, mais je n'ai pas osé.

Sinon, la caissière était trop mignonne (FNAC Bordeaux Ste Catherine), ça compense l'amabilité du vendeur.

Yop!

Prochaine étape ce soir : "chérie, finalement j'ai pas attendu pour acheter mon ordinateur" => "t'es vraiment qu'un acheteur impulsif à la con" => "oui".


----------



## bookbook (18 Mars 2008)

Finalement tu as choisis  
Félicitations. Et n'oublie pas les photos d'usage.


----------



## shenrone (18 Mars 2008)

Bon ben apparement pas de mise à jour des Imac pour aujourd'hui


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2008)

So6 a dit:


> Sinon, la caissière était trop mignonne (FNAC Bordeaux Ste Catherine), ça compense l'amabilité du vendeur.
> 
> Yop!






bookbook a dit:


> Finalement tu as choisis
> Félicitations. Et n'oublie pas les photos d'usage.



Si possible, les photos de la caissière, ce serait sympa


----------



## bookbook (18 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Si possible, les photos de la caissière, ce serait sympa


----------



## So6 (18 Mars 2008)

A vrai dire je l'avais déjà repérée et je vais toujours à sa caisse, même quand je suis accompagné par ma copine, mais dans ce cas il faut réussir à rendre ça naturel ;-)


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2008)

So6 a dit:


> A vrai dire je l'avais déjà repérée et je vais toujours à sa caisse, même quand je suis accompagné par ma copine, mais dans ce cas il faut réussir à rendre ça naturel ;-)



Tu dois bien avoir un moyen de l'occuper pendant tes courses


----------



## shenrone (19 Mars 2008)

Est ce que vous pensez qu'en écrivant à apple france j'aurais plus d'info sur le mise à jour des Imac?


----------



## bookbook (19 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Est ce que vous pensez qu'en écrivant à apple france j'aurais plus d'info sur le mise à jour des Imac?



Non.
Leur but est de vendre des ordinateurs et pas de dire aux gens "attendez les prochains avant d'acheter".

Par contre ils sont très commerçants pour l'échange de machines en cas de renouvellement. Comme pour les MacBook le mois dernier.


----------



## shenrone (19 Mars 2008)

bookbook a dit:


> Non.
> Leur but est de vendre des ordinateurs et pas de dire aux gens "attendez les prochains avant d'acheter".
> 
> Par contre ils sont très commerçants pour l'échange de machines en cas de renouvellement. Comme pour les MacBook le mois dernier.



Tu peu développer l'histoire des macbook stp:mouais:


----------



## littledon (19 Mars 2008)

/mode Sherlock ON

Vous avez remarqué la petite phrase en rouge sur le reburf concernant toutes les gammes d'IMAC !!!!!

Limited Time Special Price

Je vous laisse faire la déduction !!!!!



/mode Sherlock OFF


----------



## arnaudg (19 Mars 2008)

Cette petite phrase est présente depuis longtemps avec les iMacs sur le refurb. 
Je me suis dis la même chose que toi au début en pensant que cela annonçait une mise à jour imminente.
Cela fait plus d'un mois maintenant ....


----------



## Super Bacardi (19 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Apres discussion avec le personnel Apple (Chat sur le store), il semblerait que cette phrase signifie que les iMac en question sont neuf, et non pas des retours... (Soit disant des sur stocks et/ou des annulations de commandes pouvant être importantes si ce sont des commandes passées par des pros...)

Pour ce qui est du fait qu'ils soient "très commerçants pour l'échange de machines en cas de renouvellement", j'aimerais aussi avoir plus d'infos si possible...
Car j'ai acheté l'Imac alu 20" 2,4Ghz la semaine passée sur le refub (machine fantastique dont je suis très satisfait, je ne regrette pas mon switch !), et ma période d'essai de 14 jours s'achevant lundi prochain, je serai déçu s'ils sortent les nouveaux modèles le lendemain ...


----------



## Alex543 (20 Mars 2008)

heuu des machines neuves en refurb ??? :hein:


----------



## bookbook (20 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Tu peu développer l'histoire des macbook stp:mouais:



Lorsque les nouveaux MacBook sont sortis, si tu venais d'en acheter un (ancien donc) sur le Store, ils acceptaient de te l'échanger contre un nouveau et en plus ils remboursaient la différence.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

Super Bacardi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Apres discussion avec le personnel Apple (Chat sur le store), il semblerait que cette phrase signifie que les iMac en question sont neuf, et non pas des retours... (Soit disant des sur stocks et/ou des annulations de commandes pouvant être importantes si ce sont des commandes passées par des pros...)
> 
> ...


C'est bizarre car il y a une rubrique de l'Apple Store consacrée à l'écoulement des sur-stocks. Ca rentrerait dans le cas d'offres exceptionnelles et non du refurb. Ceci dit, si une commande passée est annulée sans que le matos soit parti entre temps chez le client, on rentre bien dans le cadre du refurb alors que le carton n'a jamais été déballé ^^

edit : Et la bannière de pub sur ce forum précise : iMac *reconditionnés* certifiés Apple. Difficile de comprendre d'ou sortent tous ces macs... Ou bien c'est une façon discrète d'écouler des stocks de iMac qui se seraient vendus moins vite que prévu. Ca expliquerait aussi pkoi la maj des iMac n'a pas lieu. Apple attend d'écouler les anciens. Ca laisse donc aussi penser que si Apple pense que les anciens iMac ne s'écouleront plus après la sortie des nouveaux, eh bien c'est que les nouveaux sont vraiment mieux genre écran LED. Bref je rêve...


----------



## shenrone (20 Mars 2008)

Je suis dégouté de savoir que la mise à jour pourrais devenir bien plus longue,


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

Je te conseille d'attendre jusqu'à la première semaine d'Avril. 
Si les iMac ne sont toujours pas mis à jour d'ici là bah la possibilité que la maj n'arrive que cet été s'accentue !


----------



## bookbook (20 Mars 2008)

D'un autre côté si tu en as réellement besoin maintenant, fonce prends en un.
De toute façon la mise à jour sera sûrement minime.
Et vu le prix de la mémoire actuellement, tu le gonfles tout de suite à 4 Go et tu ne verra pas de différence flagrante avec les futurs nouveaux.

Et au moins t'aura la télécommande, ce qui n'est pas sur pour les futurs nouveaux :rateau: .


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

Oui c'est aussi un bon conseil.


----------



## shenrone (20 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Oui c'est aussi un bon conseil.



Un besoin urgent pas forcément puisque j'ai mon Macbook, mais le soucis étant que j'ai acheté ce dernier 3 semaines avants la mise à jour et que par conséquent à modèle équivalent je l'aurais payé 900 soit 150 de moins ou en achetant le nouveau, un disque dur plus "large" et 50 de moins.
J'ai pas vraiment envi de réitérer


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Un besoin urgent pas forcément puisque j'ai mon Macbook, mais le soucis étant que j'ai acheté ce dernier 3 semaines avants la mise à jour et que par conséquent à modèle équivalent je l'aurais payé 900 soit 150 de moins ou en achetant le nouveau, un disque dur plus "large" et 50 de moins.
> J'ai pas vraiment envi de réitérer


Mais attend personne ne peut dire avec certitude que le iMac sera bientôt mis à jour. Arrête de tout regretter comme ça. Tu as acheté un produit et puis voilà. Si ce que tu as acheté te convenait, peu importe si il a évolué depuis. Tu trouveras toujours mieux que ta machine. Bref profite de ton mac et change-le que si tu es sûre. Sinon rétracte ton achat, perds 80de frais de renvoi et attend pour racheter une nvelle machine !


----------



## shenrone (20 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Mais attend personne ne peut dire avec certitude que le iMac sera bientôt mis à jour. Arrête de tout regretter comme ça. Tu as acheté un produit et puis voilà. Si ce que tu as acheté te convenait, peu importe si il a évolué depuis. Tu trouveras toujours mieux que ta machine. Bref profite de ton mac et change-le que si tu es sûre. Sinon rétracte ton achat, perds 80de frais de renvoi et attend pour racheter une nvelle machine !


Je ne suis pas déçu de mon mac mais je ne comprend pas la politique d'Apple qui sait pertinemment lorsqu'il feront évoluer leur Hardware et qui, à mon sens, devrait proposer une baisse des tarifs quelques semaines avant que cette dernière n'intervienne.
Ce qui permettrait au acheteurs en quête de bonne affaire de profiter de l'offre et à ceux désirant le nouveau modèle de voir concrètement le temps qu'il reste à patienter...

Pour ce qui est de mon Macbook je n'en suis nullement déçu, il constitue mon switch et je suis comblé, mais reconnait qu'au tarif des produit de la pomme on peu regretter de perdre 150 en quelques jours.

Je précise également que je ne suis pas dans la course à la techno et que par conséquent même si j'avais su que le Macbook allait évoluer il est plus que probable que j'aurais pris le modèle que j'ai actuellement, seulement j'aurais peut être pu prendre en même temps quelques accessoires avec.

Je pense que tout les acheteur de produits Apple ne sont pas forcément des "rois du pétrole" et que toutes économie même substantiel est la bienvenue...

Voilà en gros mon point de vue et donc en sachant que je doit me racheter une machine de bureau et que mon choix se porte sur un modèle d'entrée de gamme, mon budget est en conséquence, alors prendre si une mince économie me permet l'achat d'un applecare avec je ne serais pas contre.

Peut être suis je encore un trop jeune macuser et que ma vision de cet univers est encore altéré par mes trop nombreuses années dans le monde de grosoft...l'avenir me le dira...:sleep:

PS: un seul bémol sur mon macbook, le pixel mort, premier modèle en plein milieu m'ayant conduit à le changer, second modèle apparu quelques semaines après l'achat dans le coin inférieur droit, je m'interroge sur la qualité des dalles de ces portables, puisque sur mes deux précédents Vaio je n'ai jamais eu de soucis, au moins le mac m'auras appris l'indifférence à l'égard de soucis


----------



## bookbook (20 Mars 2008)

Depuis le passage sous Intel, Apple fait évoluer ses machines tous les 6/8 mois.
Mais ce n'est pas une règle exacte (Mac Mini).


----------



## David_b (20 Mars 2008)

bookbook a dit:


> Mais ce n'est pas une règle exacte (Mac Mini).


Le prochain sera :
doté de :
4go de ram,
disque SSD 64 Go
5 ou 6 ports USB
... le tout pour 500 euros :rateau:

N'empêche :love: :love: :love:


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Le prochain sera :
> doté de :
> 4go de ram,
> disque SSD 64 Go
> ...



J'espère bien que non !!! Pas la peine de nous faire un truc bridé genre Apple TV en plus petit.

Non on veut un Mac Mini Penryn, deux slots de RAM, DD 2"5 jusqu'a 500 Go, Lecteur Blu-Ray, sortie DVI + HDMI, FW + USB2, AP/BT, Radéon HD pour le décodage HD.


----------



## Bjeko (20 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Je ne suis pas déçu de mon mac mais je ne comprend pas la politique d'Apple qui sait pertinemment lorsqu'il feront évoluer leur Hardware et qui, à mon sens, *devrait proposer une baisse des tarifs quelques semaines avant* que cette dernière n'intervienne.
> Ce qui permettrait au acheteurs en quête de bonne affaire de profiter de l'offre et à ceux désirant le nouveau modèle de voir concrètement le temps qu'il reste à patienter...



Oui. Mais ceux qui achèteraient juste avant la baisse râleraient quand même, non ?


----------



## Bones (20 Mars 2008)

Ah ça fait mal, hein ?
19 mois que je l'ai attendu mon macpro... Gniak Gniark Gniark !
(Pardon je peux pas m'en empêcher)


----------



## francois67000 (21 Mars 2008)

Hello,

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui mon iMac du refurb. C'est mon premier ordi sur le refurb. Bon pas de carton tout beau, mais ca on s'en fou lol. La machine est comme neuve, écran niquel MAIS MAIS des rayures bien visibles à l'arrière sur la partie noir (rayures blanches).

Sinon la machine tourne super sans problème. J'ai eu mac os 10.5 avec donc la machine date de 2007 forcement.


----------



## melaure (21 Mars 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Sinon la machine tourne super sans problème. J'ai eu mac os 10.5 avec donc la machine date de 2007 forcement.



10.5.0 tu veux dire ?

Sinon mon iMac de décembre m'a déjà fait 3 plantages complets bizarres comme je n'en ai jamais eu auparavant ... Sans relancer le débat sur Intel, ça m'a l'air quand même bien moins fiable que le PPC ... 

Si le Mac devient du jetable au bout d'un an, je ne vais pas attendre la fin de la garantie pour le changer. Maintenant ces plantages ont eu lieu depuis le passage à Léopard, enfin je crois ...

C'est quand même la première machine avec laquelle je n'ai qu'une confiance limité. Bien dommage.


Quand au SSD du MacMini, ce n'est pas une bonne idée. On a pas besoin d'autonomie, par contre on a besoin de place en stockage et de fiabilité. Les perfs des DD sont largement suffisantes et aujourd'hui on atteind 500 Go en 2"5 et je suis sur que la course au téra se fera vite. Pendant ce temps les SSD atteigne les 128 Go mais pour des prix délirants. Normal c'est comme de la RAM. L'écart de prix restera longtemps énorme et pour le Mac Mini, il n'y a aucun avantage à avoir du SSD, n'est-ce pas David ? Tu as envie d'un MacMini à 1500 euros ?


----------



## iTeup's (21 Mars 2008)

Super Bacardi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ce qui est du fait qu'ils soient "très commerçants pour l'échange de machines en cas de renouvellement", j'aimerais aussi avoir plus d'infos si possible...
> Car j'ai acheté l'Imac alu 20" 2,4Ghz la semaine passée sur le refub (machine fantastique dont je suis très satisfait, je ne regrette pas mon switch !), et ma période d'essai de 14 jours s'achevant lundi prochain, je serai déçu s'ils sortent les nouveaux modèles le lendemain ...



Jvien de commander mon iMac 24" et j'ai posé la question par rapport au mises a jour et le vendeur m'a expliqué que je pouvais retourner le iMac dans une periode de 14 jours apres réception et qu'on me l'échangerait etrembourserait la difference c'est trop cool.
je dois le recevoir vers le 3 avril Youpi


----------



## arnaudg (21 Mars 2008)

Le 3 Avril ??? Ce n'est pas un long comme délai? Cela fait quasi deux semaines. Normalement le délai est plus court à moins d'une configuration personnalisée.

Allez soyons fou : ce délai est rallongé parce la mise à jour est imminente, le vendeur le sait mais ne te le dit pas et en fait tu recevras le nouvel iMac et la joie emplira ta demeure, une pomme lumineuse rayonnera dans ton regard et steve te regardera des cieux d'un air protecteur.

Bon ok je vais prendre mon cachet.


----------



## iTeup's (21 Mars 2008)

arnaudg a dit:


> Le 3 Avril ??? Ce n'est pas un long comme délai? Cela fait quasi deux semaines. Normalement le délai est plus court à* moins d'une configuration personnalisée*.



Oui j'ai rajouté de la mémoire ram et DD
C'est vrai que je vais avoir du mal a dormir ces deux prochaines semaines.



arnaudg a dit:


> Allez soyons fou : ce délai est rallongé parce la mise à jour est imminente, le vendeur le sait mais ne te le dit pas et en fait tu recevras le nouvel iMac et la joie emplira ta demeure, une pomme lumineuse rayonnera dans ton regard et steve te regardera des cieux d'un air protecteur.
> 
> Bon *ok je vais prendre mon cachet*.



Je pense que ce serait bien Lol  
Mais je pense vraiment que la mise à jour se fera ce mardi. Steve A du me le murmurer à l'oreille. J'ai commandé le iMac maintenant parce que j'en ai besoin rapidement et j'ai attendu jusqu'ici a cause de ma carte (Débit Différé: l'argent me sera débité Fin avril)


----------



## arnaudg (21 Mars 2008)

puisses tu avoir raison pour mardi prochain. J'attend une mise à jour pour acheter. Mais à force d'attendre je lorgne sur le refurb


----------



## iTeup's (21 Mars 2008)

Je pense que si ce n'est pas pour ce mardi ça sera pour cet été.
De toute façon, je leur donne le droit de faire une mise à
 jour jusqu'à 14 jours apres le 3   sinon je ménerve


----------



## shenrone (21 Mars 2008)

iTeup's a dit:


> Je pense que si ce n'est pas pour ce mardi ça sera pour cet été.
> De toute façon, je leur donne le droit de faire une mise à
> jour jusqu'à 14 jours apres le 3   sinon je ménerve



Question :

J'ai acheter mon Macbook le 11 février, je crois que la mise à jour est intervenu le 26, ai je droit à la mise à jour gratuite d'Apple ou faut il l'avoir acheté chez eux? (le mien vient de chez ICLG):mouais:


----------



## iTeup's (21 Mars 2008)

Je ne pense pas. Tu froles les 14 jours d'essai a un jour près (J'ai compter sur mes doigt )
Je ne sais pas si les conditions sont les mêmes chez les "resellers" . Essaye de voir avec eux.

P.S. : Tu as acheté ton MacBook le jour de mon anniversaire, Cool Non?


----------



## shenrone (21 Mars 2008)

iTeup's a dit:


> Je ne pense pas. Tu froles les 14 jours d'essai a un jour près (J'ai compter sur mes doigt )
> Je ne sais pas si les conditions sont les mêmes chez les "resellers" . Essaye de voir avec eux.
> 
> P.S. : Tu as acheté ton MacBook le jour de mon anniversaire, Cool Non?



En fait c'était ton cadeau mais j'ai perdu ton adresse  

Merci de ta réponse


----------



## iTeup's (21 Mars 2008)

Je te la repasse en Privé !!!

Bon ba on part sur une mise a jour mardi alors ?!?


----------



## shenrone (22 Mars 2008)

iTeup's a dit:


> Je te la repasse en Privé !!!
> 
> Bon ba on part sur une mise a jour mardi alors ?!?



Je sais pas si tu as lu la news de ce matin sur la mise à jour des Imac et Mac mini, mais il semble que les Imac ne soit pas pour ce mois

Punaise j'en peu plus d'attendre, je vais finir par reprendre un pc moi



MDR, j'en suis pas là


----------



## iTeup's (22 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Je sais pas si tu as lu la news de ce matin sur la mise à jour des Imac et Mac mini, mais il semble que les Imac ne soit pas pour ce mois



Oui j' ai vu ça, ça me déprime mais bon fodrai que ça se fasse dans le s deux premieres semaines d'avril. Pour moi ça serait parfait.



shenrone a dit:


> Punaise j'en peu plus d'attendre, je vais finir par reprendre un pc moi



Ne fais pas ça, tu auras des migraines tous les jours sinon! C'est vrai c'est ce qui m'arrive quand je suis devant un PC. Fais attention à toi ne te laisse pas prendre dans la tourmente !!


----------



## ipod83 (22 Mars 2008)

Avez vous une petite idée sur ce changement éventuel de Carte graphique?
Quelle N-vidia possible?

Pourquoi pas la* 8800 GT.*


----------



## arnaudg (22 Mars 2008)

Soyons optimiste et espérons une mise à jour pour la première quinzaine d'avril. Vu que tous les jours on trouve des imacs sur le refurb, tablons sur le fait que la mise à jour est prête et quel seul le niveau des stocks freine la sortie.


----------



## francois67000 (22 Mars 2008)

Je pense pas qu'il y aura une MAJ avant cet été car une nouvelle plateforme sera la d'ici fin juin. Donc vous allez patienter je pense.


----------



## arnaudg (22 Mars 2008)

Ca me parait loin tout de même cet été, cela signifierai que iMac n'aurait pas bouger durant 1 an


----------



## francois67000 (22 Mars 2008)

arnaudg a dit:


> Ca me parait loin tout de même cet été, cela signifierai que iMac n'aurait pas bouger durant 1 an



je sais mais c'est pas le cas en général sur les iMac.?


----------



## shenrone (22 Mars 2008)

Punaise je serais passé en mode "végétatif" d'ici là, Steve n'a pas le droit de faire attendre les Mac user de la sorte, c'est limite passible de la prison :mouais:


----------



## iTeup's (22 Mars 2008)

Je suis d'accord avec toi shenrone. Manifestons!!
Demain a 13h Place De La République
Venez Nombreux !!!


----------



## shenrone (22 Mars 2008)

Aie, on peu pas plutôt faire ça vers Lyon?


----------



## arnaudg (22 Mars 2008)

Puisque c'est comme ça, je commence dés à présent une grève de la faim et je m'enchaîne au radiateur avec un cordon d'alimentation d'iMac.


----------



## shenrone (22 Mars 2008)

T'as de la chance j'en ai même pas


----------



## arnaudg (22 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> T'as de la chance j'en ai même pas




LOl quand on dit qu'il y a un problème de pouvoir d'achat en France


----------



## shenrone (23 Mars 2008)

arnaudg a dit:


> LOl quand on dit qu'il y a un problème de pouvoir d'achat en France


Bon le premier qui faiblit en passant le cap de l'Imac, prévient l'autre


----------



## arnaudg (23 Mars 2008)

Tiens tiens, le délai de livraison de l'iMac et du mini sur le store est passé de 24h à deux jours.

L'espoir revient.


----------



## arnaudg (23 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Bon le premier qui faiblit en passant le cap de l'Imac, prévient l'autre



On fait comme ça.


----------



## iTeup's (23 Mars 2008)

J-2 ?


----------



## arnaudg (23 Mars 2008)

iTeup's a dit:


> J-2 ?



On y croit, on y croit !!!!!


----------



## francois67000 (23 Mars 2008)

arnaudg a dit:


> Tiens tiens, le délai de livraison de l'iMac et du mini sur le store est passé de 24h à deux jours.
> 
> L'espoir revient.



Y aura pas encore de new imac les stock sont encore trop important, mais ça va venir vu le refurb.


----------



## Super Bacardi (23 Mars 2008)

> Tiens tiens, le délai de livraison de l'iMac et du mini sur le store est passé de 24h à deux jours.
> 
> L'espoir revient./QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Super Bacardi (23 Mars 2008)

Super Bacardi a dit:


> > Tiens tiens, le délai de livraison de l'iMac et du mini sur le store est passé de 24h à deux jours.
> >
> > L'espoir revient./QUOTE]
> >
> > ...


----------



## arnaudg (23 Mars 2008)

A priori tous les produits du store ont ce délai de livraison...
Peut être dû au week end de pacques ???
Désolé de laisser s'envoler l'espoir[/QUOTE]

Ah oui. Bon, j'arrête d'y croire à chaque pseudo indice. On verra bien.


----------



## frolick10 (23 Mars 2008)

Super Bacardi a dit:


> > Tiens tiens, le délai de livraison de l'iMac et du mini sur le store est passé de 24h à deux jours.
> >
> > L'espoir revient./QUOTE]
> >
> ...


----------



## shino (23 Mars 2008)

Je vous avoue que j'hésite bcp, le processeur la CG commencent à dater. Et d'un autre côté, j'ai l'argent pour prendre le 24 pouces... choix difficile. 

J'attends encore 10 jours max.


----------



## iTeup's (23 Mars 2008)

arnaudg a dit:


> Ah oui. Bon, j'arrête d'y croire à chaque pseudo indice. On verra bien.



Je suis d'accord avec toi on verra bien c'est tout haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## shenrone (23 Mars 2008)

Ou punaise 


....please Ipapy


----------



## Mac Toled (23 Mars 2008)

Grosse news. Alors que je me rendais à la fnac de boulogne-billancourt je me suis aperçu de la présence d'un mec de chez apple qui feasait la promotion des produits ce jour là.
Je lui demandé donc gentiment si les imac allé être renouvelé, sa premiére réponse n'était pas vraiment convaquante puis il m'avoua que se serait trés proche dans les semaines qui viennent voir dans les jours.
Voilà


----------



## iTeup's (23 Mars 2008)

Mac Toled a dit:


> Grosse news. Alors que je me rendais à la fnac de boulogne-billancourt je me suis aperçu de la présence d'un mec de chez apple qui feasait la promotion des produits ce jour là.
> Je lui demandé donc gentiment si les imac allé être renouvelé, sa premiére réponse n'était pas vraiment convaquante puis il m'avoua que se serait trés proche dans les semaines qui viennent voir dans les jours.
> Voilà



Oulala ça me fait peur. 
Qu'a t-il dit de plus?


----------



## shenrone (24 Mars 2008)

Mac Toled a dit:


> Grosse news. Alors que je me rendais à la fnac de boulogne-billancourt je me suis aperçu de la présence d'un mec de chez apple qui feasait la promotion des produits ce jour là.
> Je lui demandé donc gentiment si les imac allé être renouvelé, sa premiére réponse n'était pas vraiment convaquante puis il m'avoua que se serait trés proche dans les semaines qui viennent voir dans les jours.
> Voilà


Arf tu semble nouveau ici, tu ne nous dis pas ça pour alimenter notre imatience??
J'ai vraiment envi de boire tes paroles mais là je dois dire que chaque mardi je suis rivé sur l'Apple store et que mon boulot en pâti, c'est mon boss qui commence à se poser des questions...

Si non quand un nouveau produit est annoncé sur le site Apple, combien de temps faut il attendre pour le trouver en magasin?


----------



## Dr. Caligari (24 Mars 2008)

Oui oui.
Moi aussi je suis nouveau sur le forum, premier message, bonjour à tous.
Moi aussi je compte balourder dès que possible mon vieux G4 Power PC (400Mhz !!!) qui n'en peut plus.
Moi aussi je veux acheter le  nouvel Imac...
Et moi aussi je cherche des infos sérieuses quant à la sortie d'un nouveau modèle.
Et je me rends compte, finalement, que personne n'a réellement d'informations fiables.
C'est vrai que dans mon Apple Store, il y a des grosses promos jusqu'à la fin du mois, 10% plus un bon d'achat de 80 à valoir sur un autre produit, mais qu'est-ce que cela veut bien dire, finalement ?
Faudra-t-il donc attendre jusqu'à la Saint Glinglin ?
Aura-t-on le nouveau processeur demain ?
Dans un mois ?
Pour l'été, sur la plage ?
En tout cas, moi je vous le dis, il vaut mieux attendre que de se faire refiler une machine qui sera _dépassée_ dans une semaine.
Fi de l'impatience, les enfants, le jeu en vaut la chandelle si vous voulez pouvoir bien travailler.

C'est mon avis, en tout cas. Et je partirai en vacances le cur serein !


Bien à vous !


----------



## pumauer (24 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous! Moi aussi je suis nouveau ici. J'ai switché avec un Macbook début Février, sans le moindre regret pour Windows...
Concernant les Imac, ça fait un moment que je me tâte, mais je n'en achèterai pas un maintenant. Ils vont sans doute subir une remise à jour, mais quand, personne ne le sait vraiment. Mais ça va venir, sans aucun doute! Printemps ou été? telle est la question. Pour ma part, je laisse passer l'été, quoiqu'il arrive...Tant qu'il n'y a pas urgence...


----------



## iTeup's (24 Mars 2008)

Hé bé. 
C'est quoi cette révolution de gens "Pas Impatient"
On va vous appelé les "GPIUMAJI" (Gens Pas Impatient d'Une Mise A Jour iMac)


----------



## Dr. Caligari (24 Mars 2008)

iTeup's a dit:


> On va vous appelé les "GPIUMAJI"



Saperlotte !
Tu es au courant ?
Pour tout dire, je suis furieusement impatient. J'en peux plus de ma machine.
Mais j'ai pas envie de pas avoir le nouveau modèle...
Alors comme je pars, profitant des vacances, je vais tenter d'oublier cette impatience dans la fiesta madrilène et revenir pour acheter le tout nouveau modèle qui sera bien entendu sorti à mon retour !
Parce que sinon, ça fait chier.


----------



## shenrone (24 Mars 2008)

Dr. Caligari a dit:


> Saperlotte !
> Tu es au courant ?
> Pour tout dire, je suis furieusement impatient. J'en peux plus de ma machine.
> Mais j'ai pas envie de pas avoir le nouveau modèle....



Voilà l'état d'esprit dans lequel nous sommes


----------



## Mac Toled (24 Mars 2008)

Je sais je suis nouveau mais vous pouvez verifier il y avait bien un mec de chez apple a la fnac alors oui comme je suis nouveau je parais peu crédible cela dit c mon deuxieme compte puisque l'autre ne marche plus donc vous voyez. Je suis pas un alimenteur de rumeur mais c'est ce qu'il m'a dit et vu les réduction sur les imac je penses que ce qu'il disait est plutot vrai. Rendez-vous demain ou la semaine prochaine à mon avis.


----------



## jesfort (25 Mars 2008)

Apple fait souvent les mise à jour à la fin des mois (sauf pour les conférences prévus : WWDC...) et comme tout le monde parle d'avril, moi je dis le nouvel imac sortira mardi 29 avril !!!
Alors patience les amis, l'imac n'en sera que mieux !


----------



## Dr. Caligari (25 Mars 2008)

C'est un argument.
même si ça ne fait pas plaisir.

En même temps, on dira ce qu'on veut, mais ils sont quand même salement chiants à jouer les cachotiers ainsi.
C'est une drôle de démarche qui permet de vendre l'ancien modèle jusqu'au bout, ce qui est un peu discutable, et qui permet aussi de pouvoir être en retard sans l'être puisque rien n'est annoncé et donc de na pas passer pour des branques en cas de problème.
Enfin, ça reste avant tout une entreprise capitaliste, on sait quels sont leurs objectifs.

Mais bon.


----------



## jesfort (25 Mars 2008)

Voyez le bon côté des choses, plus on attend, plus l'imac sera performant.
En un mois d'attente supplémentaire on gagnera peut-être 0,2 ou 0,3 Ghz de processeur par rapport à une sortie aujourd'hui !

ça serait plaisant quand même un imac à 3 Ghz Penryn... alors s'il faut attendre un mois pour ça, je suis prêt Steve !


----------



## shenrone (27 Mars 2008)

Ouah le vent à soufflé:rateau:

Enfin les rumeurs repartent de plus belle avec l'annonce d'un amincissement de l'Imac, j'aimerais bien voir à quoi cela pourrais ressembler


----------



## Dr. Caligari (27 Mars 2008)

oui
bon
mais à part des rumeurs, on n'a pas grand-chose à se mettre sous la dent.
il y a des sources à ces informations ?
et une date surtout !!!!
on veut une date !!!
(bien que pour moi, ce sera début avril)...


----------



## shenrone (27 Mars 2008)

De toute façon avec Apple tout reste à l'état de rumeur jusqu'à la disponibilité sur le store


----------



## arnaudg (27 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> De toute façon avec Apple tout reste à l'état de rumeur jusqu'à la disponibilité sur le store



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi. A part patienter jusqu'au mardi suivant, inutile de partir dans des projections invérifiables. Nous n'en serons que plus satisfait lors de la mise à jour.


----------



## melaure (27 Mars 2008)

Enfin bon de la à imaginer une mise à jour majeure ...

Ceci dit si c'était le cas, je pourrais changer. En effet autant je tenais à tous mes précédents Macs et je les faisais vivre longtemps, autant maintenant je trouve que c'est du matériel on ne peut plus banal. Du coup le changer au bout de 5 ou 6 mois, n'a plus rien de choquant quand il n'y a plus le petit pincement au coeur ... 

Apple devient vraiment un simple assembleur ...


----------



## Dr. Caligari (27 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Du coup le changer au bout de 5 ou 6 mois, n'a plus rien de choquant quand il n'y a plus le petit pincement au coeur ...



Non, mais il faut quand même en avoir les moyens... parce que même en revendant, j'imagine que tu perds une bonne partie du prix...


----------



## melaure (27 Mars 2008)

Dr. Caligari a dit:


> Non, mais il faut quand même en avoir les moyens... parce que même en revendant, j'imagine que tu perds une bonne partie du prix...



Une bonne partie ? Non quand même pas, un Mac ça se revend bien. Mais si tu perds moins qu'un AppleCare, il vaut mieux changer ...


----------



## shenrone (27 Mars 2008)

Je suis assez d'accord changer un Mac tout les six mois c'est un peu abusé (sauf si tes moyens te le permettes ou que tu as besoin de ce qu'il apporte).
Néanmois je ne pense pas qu'Apple soit devenu un simple assembleur, il leur reste un design incroyable et inimitable et surtout un OS qui rend jaloux le monde PC.
Mon switch me comble sur la fond et la forme, je n'attend que cette mise à jour des Imac pour disposer d'une machine de bureau avec laquelle j'espère jouir pleinement de ce que peu m'offrir l'OSX


----------



## Bjeko (27 Mars 2008)

Pour revenir sur cette rumeur d'amincissement de l'iMac, je suis assez sceptique et je n'en vois pas trop l'intérêt : bien sur plus fin c'est généralement plus esthétique, mais ça veut aussi dire plus cher et plus de concessions sur les composants, et sachant que l'iMac doit déja se contenter d'une CG de mobile... :mouais: 

Ah moins qu'il s'agisse d'une vraie cure qui le rende réellement transportable : la ça pourrait avoir de l'intérêt  mais j'y crois assez peu, ne serait-ce qu'à cause de la nécéssité d'avoir un pied relativement imposant pour que l'engin ne se casse pas la g. au 1er coup de vent :rateau: 

Personellement j'espère plutôt un gros gain de puissance tant niveau processeur que carte graphique. J'ai actuellement un macbook qui se tape tout le boulot : portable et desktop, et, même s'il s'en sort plutôt pas mal mal, j'aimerais bien lui offrir un grand frère vraiment costaud pour l'épauler, et pouvoir par la même occasion (re)découvrir les joies des plus beaux jeux PC, mais sur un iMac 24" blindé graphiquement... le rêve :love:


----------



## G3finder (28 Mars 2008)

jesfort a dit:


> Apple fait souvent les mise à jour à la fin des mois (sauf pour les conférences prévus : WWDC...) et comme tout le monde parle d'avril, moi je dis le nouvel imac sortira mardi 29 avril !!!
> Alors patience les amis, l'imac n'en sera que mieux !



lol ... le 29 avril... le jour de mon anniversaire.. ça pourrait être sympa, reste que je viens de commander l'imac sur le refurb cette nuit!!

sinon, on va voir ce que nous réservera la pomme... mais rien à dire de plus ... je suis retombé plus fan qu'avant:rateau:

mais je suis ok avec l'ensemble: une mise à jour de la carte graphique, du proc afin d'attirer des utilisateurs recherchant de la polyvalence sans sacrifier le design


----------



## arnaudg (28 Mars 2008)

Tout de même, Apple doit avoir la place pour insérer une carte graphique digne de ce nom dans iMac. On y trouve les composants d'un portable, OK. Dans ce cas le penryn ne pose aucun problème vu notamment qu'il chauffe moins. La carte graphique, on trouve bien une 8600 GT dans les macbook pro, donc à priori aucun problème également.

La finesse actuelle de l'iMac est nickel pour ma part, donc je préférerai la conserver au profit de composants plus puissants.

Le problème c'est que la qualité de la carte graphique n'a jamais été une priorité pour Apple. Sans être un fou de jeu, j'aimerai pouvoir démarrer de temps en temps sous Windows et profiter des jeux actuels de manière correcte.

Il est vraiment temps que la mise à jour arrive (et je ne dis pas cela car j'attend pour disposer d'un mac de bureau  ) mais bon même si iMac reste une machine plus que correcte pour la majorité des utilisateurs, il date tout de même d'août dernier. Et les cartes ATI 2400 et 2600 sont totalement dépassées (retour à nvidia svp steve ....)


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2008)

arnaudg a dit:


> Le problème c'est que la qualité de la carte graphique n'a jamais été une priorité pour Apple. Sans être un fou de jeu, j'aimerai pouvoir démarrer de temps en temps sous Windows et profiter des jeux actuels de manière correcte.



C'est la segmentation façon Apple :

_Si tu es un particulier, tu n'aurais jamais une carte graphique puissante, c'est comme ça. Tu ne veux pas payer un Mac cher, alors tu as une pauvre CG, c'est comme ça.

Si tu veux de la 3D costaud, tu dois sortir ton porte feuille. Sinon va t'acheter un PC !!!_

Perso je trouve ça exécrable depuis toujours, et surtout ça fait partie du mépris qu'a Apple pour le grand public un peu joueur (et je suis sur qu'on l'est tous un peu). Sans compter le nombrilisme qui revient aux plus belles années 80 (tous ce qui n'est pas de chez nous est de la saloperie).

Steve a dit que c'était _incredible _et _wonderfull_. Donc si tu es pas content des CG des iMacs,  il s'en moque éperdument, et depuis 11 ans maintenant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Ouah le vent à soufflé:rateau:
> 
> Enfin les rumeurs repartent de plus belle avec l'annonce d'un amincissement de l'Imac, j'aimerais bien voir à quoi cela pourrais ressembler


Moi aussi, je suis curieux de voir ça. Il est déjà très fin. Alors encore plus fin, ça doit être quelque chsoe. 

Au train où on va, un jour on va se retrouver avec des iMac fins comme une feuille de papier.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

Je n'espère pas qu'il sera plus fin... Si c'est pour se récupérer un truc avec une CG faiblarde, un système de ventilation qui merdouille et voir la carte mère par transparence derrière l'écran non merci


----------



## moonwalk9r (28 Mars 2008)

Peut-être un truc dans ce genre là : 






:hein:


----------



## Galldrian (28 Mars 2008)

Salut les copains je suis nouveau !

Sinon pas mal du tout le design (on doit cela à qui?).
Par contre le pied ne fait pas très esthétique... De plus ça serait bien qu'ils changent la télécommande (enveloppe métallisée).


----------



## moonwalk9r (28 Mars 2008)

c'est moi qui l'ai un peu fai
t a l'arrache sur toshop :rose: 
C'était pour faire peur a un pote qui vient de switcher avec un iMac :
pour le pied, c'est celui dont il rêvait  
pour la remote c'est pas bête je vais voir


----------



## shenrone (28 Mars 2008)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> Peut-être un truc dans ce genre là :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime pas le pied, mais le reste déchire, envoi le à Apple voir si ça les inspire


----------



## gros tony is back (28 Mars 2008)

ca m'a pas l'air tres credible​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

C'est surtout pas original du tout. En gros c'est un plagiat du modèle existant à deux trois détails prêt qui sont complètement insignifiants. Genre la gueule du pied, le bord sous la dalle moins large... Bref y a pas de quoi hurler.


----------



## jesfort (28 Mars 2008)

C'est pas bientôt fini cette mode du toujours plus fin avec sacrifice de composant à la clé (carte graphique notamment). Si l'imac fait 8 cm au lieu de 5 j'en mourrai pas et ça reste très fin vu les dalles 20" et surtout 24".
Pas mal le montage (sauf le pied et la fente CD un peu longue je trouve) !


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Mars 2008)

jesfort a dit:


> C'est pas bientôt fini cette mode du toujours plus fin avec sacrifice de composant à la clé (carte graphique notamment). Si l'imac fait 8 cm au lieu de 5 j'en mourrai pas et ça reste très fin vu les dalles 20" et surtout 24".
> Pas mal le montage (sauf le pied et la fente CD un peu longue je trouve) !



Oui et puis ça reste un ordinateur de bureau, trop le miniaturiser ce serait au dépends de ses capacités... Hey n'allez pas trop vite en besogne souvenez-vous déjà de ce que c'est d'avoir un tube cathodique + une tour... 
C'est quoi l'intérêt qu'il soit ultra-fin? 
A+


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

C'est ce que je m'évertue à dire. On se fout complètement de la miniaturisation arrivé à ce stade. Je préfère nettement une machine performante et robuste qu'un gadget à la con si fin qu'il ne peut rien faire de bien : cf macbook air ==> ok je sors []


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> C'est ce que je m'évertue à dire. On se fout complètement de la miniaturisation arrivé à ce stade. Je préfère nettement une machine performante et robuste qu'un gadget à la con si fin qu'il ne peut rien faire de bien : cf macbook air ==> ok je sors []



Mon ami !!!    

+1


----------



## gros tony is back (28 Mars 2008)

De toute facon les rumoristes se trompe tout le temps.
On attend une nouvelle machine,il y a juste un changement de processeur,et vice versa.
Donc si ils pensent que le nouvel iMac sera plus fin,ils se trompent...



_enfin,je pense hein.............._


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Mars 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> rumoristes



d'où l'origine du mot rumeur (enfin là on a presque envie de te lire humoriste....).... Lancer une rumeur ce n'est pas se tromper, c'est écouter des bruits de couloirs... Le plus dangereux c'est d'écouter dans le mauvais couloirs... 
Et pour dire la vérité les rumeurs ça arrange aussi Apple, ça leur permet de voir ce qu'attendent les clients: t'imagines, pas besoin de consulter les gens ils régissent d'eux-même... Sans le savoir ce fil a peut-être lancer plus d'un projet 



gros tony is back a dit:


> _enfin,je pense hein.............._


On en peut que t'y encourager! 
A+


----------



## moonwalk9r (28 Mars 2008)

> ca m'a pas l'air tres credible



C'est pas censé l'être  



> C'est surtout pas original du tout. En gros c'est un plagiat du modèle existant à deux trois détails prêt qui sont complètement insignifiants. Genre la gueule du pied, le bord sous la dalle moins large... Bref y a pas de quoi hurler.



C'est vrai que qu'entre le imac blanc et le imac il y a une difference IMMENSE :mouais: 

C'est jsute un idée de l'évolution possible en partant du modèle actuel et en se basant sur les rumeurs, laissez nous rêver


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

Bah la révolution au niveau du design était importante oui...
M'enfin c'est bon ne t'énerve pas tu n'as pas besoin de ma bénédiction pour aimer ce concept du futur imac.


----------



## gros tony is back (28 Mars 2008)

On se calme,d'accord?


----------



## moonwalk9r (28 Mars 2008)

lol aganim personne s'enerve, c'etait juste une remarque mal placée


----------



## shenrone (28 Mars 2008)

J'ai tenté d'en savoir plus sur la mise à jour via le chat d'Apple et ils ne veulent rien lâcher, pire la personne que j'ai eu m'a dit que ce ne serais pas pour tout de suite (que rien n'était prévu), mais j'imagine qu'ils tenaient le même discours avant la mise à jour des Macbook!:mouais:


----------



## gros tony is back (28 Mars 2008)

J'espere.....


----------



## arnaudg (29 Mars 2008)

J'espère aussi. Cette pénible cette attente. Au départ, on s'attendait à une mise à jour fin mars et maintenant c'est pour avril. A ce rythme, on va arriver à se dire : rendez vous à la WWDC.


----------



## josselinco (29 Mars 2008)

Ca sera ca t'facon


----------



## magpluc28 (30 Mars 2008)

*


msinno a dit:



			Si le prix des iMacs ont baissé ce n'est pas une promo "pré-remplacement", apple ne fait jamais ça . Sûrement du au taux de change (USD-EUR), certain produit (i.e. le iPod Touch) sont un peu moins cher dans l'union européenne. 

En ce qui concerne les iMacs de mémoire ils n'ont pas été mis a jour depuis leur sortie (Août 2008), mais il se peut que j'ai oublié une upgrade de fréquences processeur. Mais oui bien évidement qu'il sont attendu pour mars. Le matériel Apple étant mis a jour (Règle quasi immuable) tous les ±6 mois.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

*


msinno a dit:


> Après plus de 20 ans de pratique de "la pomme" j'affirme au contraire que Apple pratique toujours des baisses de prix ou opérations de reprise avant une mise à niveau qui se traduit en général par un nouveau modèle plus puissant et moins cher, le but étant de liquider les stocks de matériels qui deviendront dans quelques semaines invendables un un prix aussi élevé.
> Par ailleurs si Apple souhaitait faire profiter le consommateur du taux de change il le ferait sur les tarifs du store et non sur des produits reconditionnés, si vous voulez vous en convaincre allez sur le store US et vous pourrez constater que la promo existe aussi (remise légèrement moins importante).
> Certains annoncent la sortie des nouveaux Imac pour mardi prochain (premier avril!!)


----------



## shenrone (30 Mars 2008)

Punaise c'est vrai que mardi c'est le 1er Avril, on a intérêt à se méfier des fausses annonces ou rumeurs...

...je déteste le 1er Avril


----------



## gros tony is back (30 Mars 2008)

moi non plus


----------



## G3finder (30 Mars 2008)

quelqu'un pourrait faire un mac (base même principe que l'imac) mais dessiné d'après le logo apple


toujours un blanc nacré!

d'ailleurs, pourrions nous créer un post sur les créations graphiques que nous souhaiterions pour nos mac?? (si ça existe et que j'ai oublié la recherche sur le forum... je sors!):rateau:


----------



## noche84 (30 Mars 2008)

Bah si Apple refait du blanc nacré, GreenPeace va revenir à la charge 

Au sinon la mise à jour des iMacs est plutôt de l'ordre des 9 mois plutôt que des 6...

Et, comme je viens de le poster sur le post parlant de l'iview... Je suis aussi d'accord que plus fin n'est PAS une évolution graphique, Jonathan Ive devrait prendre des vacances, se ressourcer et re-créer un vrai modèle qui sort de l'ordinaire... Et non "le même en plus fin et en métalisé... révolutionnaire non ?"


----------



## G3finder (30 Mars 2008)

noche84 a dit:


> Bah si Apple refait du blanc nacré, GreenPeace va revenir à la charge



bon ben , on zappe le blanc nacré!

mais une couleur de base comme les derniers imac avec un style complètement inattendu!

je disais un mac en forme de pomme (comme le logo) avec sur le côté rongé l'ensemble des connectiques et le lecteur

et comme fixation, plutôt que de partir avec un pied traditionnel... partir du dessus de la pomme comme dans l'arbre (sorte de potence)

allez je vais me coucher....:mouais: et rêver de pommes


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

Le nouvel iMac c'est donc pour demain si on a de la chance ?


----------



## shenrone (31 Mars 2008)

Je veux pas jouer l'oiseau de mauvaise augure, mais hier soir en lisant SVM (pc) j'ai vu qu'intel annonçait sa nouvelle plateforme mobile (processeur 45nm, fréquence plus élevé, moins de consommation et meilleur circuit vidéo) pour juin prochain.

Sachant que l'Imac bénéficie de ce type de processeur, je commence à avoir peur, je vois difficilement apple, changer son parc de machine seulement deux mois avant l'arrivée d'une nouvelle génération.

Enfin honnêtement j'espère me planter


----------



## melaure (31 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Je veux pas jouer l'oiseau de mauvaise augure, mais hier soir en lisant SVM (pc) j'ai vu qu'intel annonçait sa nouvelle plateforme mobile (processeur 45nm, fréquence plus élevé, moins de consommation et meilleur circuit vidéo) pour juin prochain.
> 
> Sachant que l'Imac bénéficie de ce type de processeur, je commence à avoir peur, je vois difficilement apple, changer son parc de machine seulement deux mois avant l'arrivée d'une nouvelle génération.
> 
> Enfin honnêtement j'espère me planter



On est quand même pas à deux mois prêt !!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

Les maj de l'Apple Store ont lieu chaque mardi c'est bien ça ? Perso ça m'étonnerait que Apple vende longtemps des machins fixes avec moitié moins de RAM que leurs portables. Mais si la maj n'est pas pour début Avril alors je crains qu'on ne doive attendre encore moult semaines.


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> On est quand même pas à deux mois prêt !!!


Tu veux dire "prêt à attendre deux mois ?" ...


----------



## shenrone (31 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Tu veux dire "prêt à attendre deux mois ?" ...



Deux mois ça m'entonnerais, si les nouveaux processeurs d'intel sont dispo en juin je pense que la mise à jour des Imac se fera quasiment un an jour pour jour après la mise en vente des Imac Alu soit en Aout ...


----------



## melaure (31 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Tu veux dire "prêt à attendre deux mois ?" ...



Ce n'était pas une interrogation. Dans deux mois, ce serait parfait !


----------



## Bjeko (31 Mars 2008)

Je pense que c'était surtout un bon mot de Bompi basé sur la faute d'ortho du message


----------



## melaure (31 Mars 2008)

Bjeko a dit:


> Je pense que c'était surtout un bon mot de Bompi basé sur la faute d'ortho du message



oups ...


----------



## shenrone (31 Mars 2008)

Bon on croise les doigts pour demain alors, tout en sachant que chaque infos sera à prendre avec des pincettes ....


----------



## arnaudg (31 Mars 2008)

Comme chaque Lundi depuis quelques temps, on croise les doigts. Maintenant reste à savoir dans quelle humeur nous serons quand nous allons les décroiser.


----------



## francois67000 (31 Mars 2008)

D'après mon informateur, les stocks sont de plus en plus bas pour le iMac 2,4 ghz 20' ainsi que le 24'. Apple a déja commencé la fabrication de la nouvelle génération (aspect extérieur) qui devrait débouler en juin, le processeur en exclu de quelques semaines pour Apple.


----------



## iTeup's (31 Mars 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> D'après mon informateur, les stocks sont de plus en plus bas pour le iMac 2,4 ghz 20' ainsi que le 24'. Apple a déja commencé la fabrication de la nouvelle génération (aspect extérieur) qui devrait débouler en juin, le processeur en exclu de quelques semaines pour Apple.



Donc Juin !!!

C'est Pas cool ça


----------



## arnaudg (31 Mars 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> débouler en juin.



SNIFFFFFFF


----------



## francois67000 (31 Mars 2008)

Oui juin. Ce que je dis est bien entendu pas vérifiable, mais par l'occasion cette même personne avait déja vu juste.

Apple n'a aucune raison de publier avant juin sinon il va se retrouver coincer sans cette nouvelle plate-forme.  Perso j'attend la prochaine rev (donc 2009) pour changer mon iMac quand même. Il est suffisamment rapide la

Juin va être très attendu (iPhone 3G, firm 1.2, iMac...)


----------



## shenrone (31 Mars 2008)

Arf c'est dur ça, mais c'est vrai qu'avec un peu de recule et une nouvelle techno qui pointe le bout de son nez il ne serais pas très judicieux de faire une mise à jour obsolète deux mois plus tard, donc comme beaucoup ici je n'ai plus qu'à prendre mon mal en patience.

Maintenant et en attendant d'arrivé dans la fin du mois de mai, je pense que les seules rumeurs qui pourront alimenter ce topic seront plutôt lié au design final de ces nouveaux Imac.

Il semble plus que certain que la nouvelle architecture intel équipera tout les nouveaux Imac...

Punaise vivement que je récupère mon Macbook


----------



## Roots (31 Mars 2008)

Chouette je vais pouvoir économiser et me faire un petit plaisir...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

J'attendrai pas fin Mai pour racheter une machine. Je prendrai plutôt un iMac 20 pouces plus 1Go de RAM sur Macway. Parce que là c'est mignon mais attendre 3 mois pour qu'ils nous pondent 1Go de ram en plus ça saoule... pfffff


----------



## jesfort (1 Avril 2008)

S'il faut attendre les nouveaux processeurs intel montevina qui vont sortir en mai/juin, il est bien probable que l'on découvre les nouveaux imac pour la WWDC qui aura lieu du 9 au 13 juin.
Si Apple choisit ces processeurs les Core Duo seront cadencés à 2,53 et 2,80 Ghz tandis que le Core Duo extreme serait à 3,06 Ghz. ça vaut le coût d'attendre, nan ?
D'ici là, encore et toujours, il faut prendre son mal en patience !


----------



## shenrone (1 Avril 2008)

On s'y attendai, certain n'ont pas faillit à la blague débile du 1er Avril :

*"L'AppleStore a été mis à jour ! Vite !" Voici le lien http://www.mac4ever.com/1eravril/*


Merci Mac4ever pour votre humour bien "Gras"


----------



## Poutchi (1 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> On s'y attendai, certain n'ont pas faillit à la blague débile du 1er Avril :
> 
> *"L'AppleStore a été mis à jour ! Vite !" Voici le lien http://www.mac4ever.com/1eravril/*
> 
> ...



moi je trouve ca très drole  un peu d'humour en ce bas monde ca fait pas de mal..


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2008)

Poutchi a dit:


> moi je trouve ca très drole  un peu d'humour en ce bas monde ca fait pas de mal..



Oui c'est vrai 

Et puis y a t--il vraiment quelque chose de faux la dedans ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

Perso je commence à baver sur les Inspiron 530S. Ils sont fournis avec un écran Dell wide 20 pouces et la tour ne prend que très peu de place. Alignée contre un mur derrière l'écran ça occupera pas bcp plus de place au final comparé à un iMac. 

Et en plus l'écran est doté d'une entrée vidéo... Et on a 3Go de RAM sans devoir attendre 6 mois... Avouez que c'est une offre très intéressante...


----------



## moonwalk9r (1 Avril 2008)

> Perso je commence à baver sur les Inspiron 530S. Ils sont fournis avec un écran Dell wide 20 pouces et la tour ne prend que très peu de place. Alignée contre un mur derrière l'écran ça occupera pas bcp plus de place au final comparé à un iMac.
> 
> Et en plus l'écran est doté d'une entrée vidéo... Et on a 3Go de RAM sans devoir attendre 6 mois... Avouez que c'est une offre très intéressante...


Oui t'as raison fonce, c'est trop la classe et t'es largement gagnant, en plus tu va voir c'est trop bien windows vista :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> Oui t'as raison fonce, c'est trop la classe et t'es largement gagnant, en plus tu va voir c'est trop bien windows vista :mouais:


Je mettais l'accent sur le retard de Apple en terme d'offre hardware sur ses machines fixes. Inutile de répondre sur un ton désagréable. Pour ta gouverne j'utilise Ubuntu donc évite aussi les à priori. A bon entendeur.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai
> 
> Et puis y a t--il vraiment quelque chose de faux la dedans ?


Pas franchement.


----------



## G3finder (1 Avril 2008)

ils peuvent les mettre à jour les imac , c'est pas encore aujourd'hui que j'aurai mon imac!!!

je devais le recevoir ce jour via ups.... le gars est descendu de son camion a regardé le ciel et est reparti, j'étais en ligne avec l'apple store (sur le balcon de mon appart) et il est reparti comme si de rien n'était!!!

adresse de livraison non correcte!!!!!sur le tracking ups

fais chier!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> ils peuvent les mettre à jour les imac , c'est pas encore aujourd'hui que j'aurai mon imac!!!
> 
> je devais le recevoir ce jour via ups.... le gars est descendu de son camion a regardé le ciel et est reparti, j'étais en ligne avec l'apple store (sur le balcon de mon appart) et il est reparti comme si de rien n'était!!!
> 
> ...


Fallait sauter par le balcon et immobiliser le livreur à terre !! 
Raaahhhh tu dois être dégouté...


----------



## G3finder (1 Avril 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Fallait sauter par le balcon et immobiliser le livreur à terre !!
> Raaahhhh tu dois être dégouté...




c'est même pas du dégoût... surtout qu'en plus il y avait un ipod 1go gravé que m'avaient offert ma fille et ma femme!!!!

ils ont pas de téléphones les livreurs de chez machin!!!!!

en tout cas la conseillère d'apple store très sympa!!!! elle m'a dit qu'elle ferait le nécessaire pour qu'il soit relivré dans la journée


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

Pour info, UPS livre le soir jusqu'à 18h du moins il me semble.


----------



## G3finder (1 Avril 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Pour info, UPS livre le soir jusqu'à 18h du moins il me semble.




je verrai bien sinon ben tant pis....

ups a appelé , ils ne veulent pas livrer cette après midi... retour à l'envoyeur (ps: je précise que je ne serai pas à mon domicile pendant plusieurs jours et ne vais pas me faire livrer mon imac à presque 200km de la maison chez mes grands parents)

je me tais.................ils risquent de faire partir le colis par taxi en fin de soirée.... wait and see


----------



## oohTONY (1 Avril 2008)

Un 26" ? :rateau:


----------



## sclicer (1 Avril 2008)

Photomontage assez moche  
Fin si ce serait le modèle définitif, vus la taille de l'écran il sera assez profond pour pouvoir tout caser à l'intérieur


----------



## G3finder (1 Avril 2008)

sclicer a dit:


> Photomontage assez moche
> Fin si ce serait le modèle définitif, vus la taille de l'écran il sera assez profond pour pouvoir tout caser à l'intérieur




ouais avec des supers rangées de mémoire!!

deux cartes graphiques de fou:rose:

j'appelle de suite apple store pour leur demander ce modèle!!!
je vais finir dans un endroit avec les monsieurs tous blancs :modo:


----------



## arnaudg (1 Avril 2008)

Bon, je lorgne de plus en plus sur le refurb. Attendre juin me paraît un peu long pour remplacer mon vieux PC fatigué.
Je peux comprendre qu'Apple soit à cheval sur deux plateformes mais bon, il ne vont plus en vendre beaucoup vu que les config commencent à dater (même si c'est tout de même relatif avant un bon ajout en Ram).

Par contre, vous parlez beaucoup d'un changement radical de design. Vu que j'aime beaucoup le modèle actuel, je crains le prochain. Je sais, je suis sombre ce soir mais bon c'est mardi et le store qui est resté ouvert.


----------



## shenrone (1 Avril 2008)

arnaudg a dit:


> Bon, je lorgne de plus en plus sur le refurb. Attendre juin me paraît un peu long pour remplacer mon vieux PC fatigué.
> Je peux comprendre qu'Apple soit à cheval sur deux plateformes mais bon, il ne vont plus en vendre beaucoup vu que les config commencent à dater (même si c'est tout de même relatif avant un bon ajout en Ram).
> 
> Par contre, vous parlez beaucoup d'un changement radical de design. Vu que j'aime beaucoup le modèle actuel, je crains le prochain. Je sais, je suis sombre ce soir mais bon c'est mardi et le store qui est resté ouvert.



Tout pareil, mais j'attend :rose:


----------



## G3finder (1 Avril 2008)

et bien voilà, arrêtez de lorgner les amis et passer du côté obscur de Leopard

http://picasaweb.google.com/kingangelus/AnotherSwitch


----------



## arnaudg (1 Avril 2008)

Le bel iMac que voilà....

Au vu de certains commentaires concernant la qualité des macs issus du refurb, le tien a l'air nickel????


----------



## G3finder (1 Avril 2008)

arnaudg a dit:


> Le bel iMac que voilà....
> 
> Au vu de certains commentaires concernant la qualité des macs issus du refurb, le tien a l'air nickel????



le mien est neuf de chez neuf

aucune trace d'utilisation nulle part

le clavier et souris me plaisent mais pas très pratique mais... mon kit logitech pour mac fait le reste:love:

mise à jour de la mémoire à 2go... vraiment très simple

un démarrage toujours hors du commun... ma femme surf sur le toshiba sous vista... la différence se ressent


----------



## prasath (1 Avril 2008)

Ouh la la, je dois être vraiment fatigué ce soir pour imaginer de telle connerie :mouais: ... Manque de caféïne peut-être?


----------



## G3finder (1 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Ouh la la, je dois être vraiment fatigué ce soir pour imaginer de telle connerie :mouais: ... Manque de caféïne peut-être?
> ]



en tout cas c'est excellent


----------



## Galldrian (2 Avril 2008)

Pas mal du tout l'imac. A une petite chose près : on dit plutôt "have a break". Enfin l'idée est très bonne. Sinon les imac vous pensez qu'ils seront disponibles le 13 juin en sortie de WWDC?


----------



## arnaudg (2 Avril 2008)

Au rythme où vont les choses, il n'y a qu'une chose à faire : attendre. On verra bien.


----------



## prasath (2 Avril 2008)

Galldrian a dit:


> on dit plutôt "have a break"



Autant pour moi :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2008)

arnaudg a dit:


> attendre. On verra bien.



Un vu pieu tout de même.


----------



## Galldrian (2 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Autant pour moi :rose:



Là encore, je ne voudrais pas passer pour un gros emmerdeur, mais on est face à une grande subtilité de la langue française. On dit "au temps pour moi" et non "autant pour moi". Enfin bref, celui-là, il est très peu connu.
Quant aux iMacs, je me sens de plus en plus tenté d'acheter l'actuel avec la réduction apple on campus...
Deux mois c'est long... Mais 1 Go de RAM c'est peu...


----------



## prasath (2 Avril 2008)

Galldrian a dit:


> On dit "au temps pour moi" et non "autant pour moi".



Au temps pour moi :rose:


----------



## G3finder (3 Avril 2008)

Galldrian a dit:


> Là encore, je ne voudrais pas passer pour un gros emmerdeur, mais on est face à une grande subtilité de la langue française. On dit "au temps pour moi" et non "autant pour moi". Enfin bref, celui-là, il est très peu connu.
> Quant aux iMacs, je me sens de plus en plus tenté d'acheter l'actuel avec la réduction apple on campus...
> Deux mois c'est long... Mais 1 Go de RAM c'est peu...



la ram est d'une simplicité enfantine à changer!! si c'est le seul argument qui te freine


----------



## shenrone (3 Avril 2008)

Est ce qu'Apple à une grosse conférence de prévu avant Juin?


----------



## Galldrian (3 Avril 2008)

Tout n'est pas perdu, la nouvelle rumeur relance le débat...
J'étais en train de me préparer à attendre deux mois, là je ne peux plus...


----------



## shenrone (3 Avril 2008)

Galldrian a dit:


> Tout n'est pas perdu, la nouvelle rumeur relance le débat...
> J'étais en train de me préparer à attendre deux mois, là je ne peux plus...


Je suis comme toi, mais les rumeurs j'en peu plus, je voudrais tant être fixé définitivement!

Et puis honnêtement si Apple met à jour l'Imac maintenant alors que la nouvelle plateforme Intel pointera le bout de son nez début juin est ce que l'on ne s'expose pas à ce qui c'est passé avec les Macbook, une nouvelle mise à jour trois mois plus tard?


----------



## Galldrian (3 Avril 2008)

C'est vrai que ce serait bien plus vexant que de devoir attendre 2 mois...

Sinon je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais je trouve que les mises à jour récurrentes d'Apple (tous les 6 mois en moyenne) font perdre un peu de charme à la marque. Avant les processeurs Intel, ça ne se passait pas comme ça, on était content de garder son matos un bon bout temps sans se dire qu'il était obsolète, on était pas sans arrêt les yeux rivés sur Intel à guetter la moindre augmentation de fréquence... Je pense qu'Apple devient beaucoup trop commercial, et la possibilité d'installer Windows sur un mac y est certainement pour beaucoup...


----------



## ipod83 (3 Avril 2008)

mais en juin, la plateforme montevina va remplacer l' actuelle santarosa non?
Cela concerne uniquement les ordi portables il me semble?

A l'origine, la plateforme Santarosa constituait un essemble de nouvelles technologies permetant d'ameliorer performances proc et economies d'energie:
(ajout de la technologie led pour les ecrans, ssd a l'origine, nouveaux proc core2D)

Cela ne concerne pas directement le processeur meme ci ceux ci  s'ameliorent  tout naturellement avec le temps(core duo, puis core2duo et maintenant peryn)

Corrigez moi si je me trompe mais la nouvelle plateforme montevina ne s'appliquera pas sur les Imac, mais il y aura seulement une mise a jour des proc (peryn), jusqu'aux prochains remplacents qui ne seront  fabriqués qu' a la fin de l' annee.


----------



## shenrone (3 Avril 2008)

L'architecture (processeurs, carte mère, ram...) des Imacs est, il me semble, la même que celle des Macbook d'Apple


----------



## flotow (3 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> L'architecture (processeurs, carte mère, ram...) des Imacs est, il me semble, la même que celle des Macbook d'Apple



non, ca, c'est le macmini


----------



## shenrone (3 Avril 2008)

Alors autant pour moi, je fais peut être fausse route en attendant les nouveaux processeurs qui doivent voir le jour en Juin:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2008)

Cette nouvelle rumeur tombe bien car je dois patienter jusqu'à fin Avril pour faire mon achat


----------



## Galldrian (4 Avril 2008)

ipod83 a dit:


> Corrigez moi si je me trompe mais la nouvelle plateforme montevina ne s'appliquera pas sur les Imac



C'est vrai? Dans ce cas l'iMac est appelé à garder la plateforme actuelle pour un bon bout de temps?


----------



## shenrone (4 Avril 2008)

Galldrian a dit:


> C'est vrai? Dans ce cas l'iMac est appelé à garder la plateforme actuelle pour un bon bout de temps?



C'est surtout que dans ce cas nous n'avons plus à attendre Juin pour une mise à jour, enfin j'espère


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2008)

Sinon y a des bons Acer à 150 à Intermarché


----------



## miaou (4 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Au temps pour moi :rose:



c'est hors sujet , 
 mais ça se discute....  

http://www.langue-fr.net/index/a/au_temps-autant.htm


----------



## Galldrian (4 Avril 2008)

miaou a dit:


> c'est hors sujet ,
> mais ça se discute....



Effectivement c'est assez ambigu...
"Autant pour moi" semble correspondre plus à "la même chose pour moi" tandis que "au temps pour moi" voudrait dire "désolé, je me suis trompé".

Enfin bref, laissons cela à nos académiciens, désolé pour le problème un peu inutile que j'ai soulevé...


----------



## noche84 (4 Avril 2008)

Pour en revenir à l'architecture de l'iMac... En effet ça n'est pas la même chose que le macbook -mac mini... Mais si mes souvenirs sont bons, aux dernières nouvelles, c'était quand même un processeur de portables qui l'animait... Donc je ne vois pas en quoi la venue d'une nouvelle architecture de processeurs pour portables n'intéresserait pas l'iMac...

Alors de fait, si il y a mise à jour maintenant, ça sonnerait étrange pour la suite... A moins qu'Apple ait accès à cette gamme de nouveaux processeurs bcp plus tôt que les autres ( peu plausible, c'est quand même très tôt )... 

Dubitatif donc...:mouais:


----------



## Galldrian (4 Avril 2008)

noche84 a dit:


> A moins qu'Apple ait accès à cette gamme de nouveaux processeurs bcp plus tôt que les autres ( peu plausible, c'est quand même très tôt )...



Apple n'a pas une exclusivité de quelques mois chez Intel?


----------



## arnaudg (4 Avril 2008)

En résumé, beaucoup de questions demeurent notamment sur les processeurs susceptibles d'équiper iMac.

De mémoire iMac utilise les mêmes processeurs que les portables. Donc les core2duo actuels sont dépassés. Une mise à jour dans les jours prochains pourrait voir l'arrivée des penryn. Dans ce cas, Apple respecte son shéma. Mais pourquoi dans ce cas cette mise à jour ne s'est pas encore produite??

Ou alors Apple attend la prochaine plateforme intel mais dans ce cas, le parallèle actuel par rapport au portable ne tient plus. Je vois mal les macbooks pro évoluer dans si peu de temps.


----------



## ipod83 (4 Avril 2008)

Afin d'écouler peut etre les stoks des imac actuels, d'ou un refurb toujours blindé?
Zé lu je ne sais ou que ces fameux "futurs" imac penryn sont déjà produits...
Wait and see...


----------



## ipod83 (4 Avril 2008)

Au fait, Alisson Dubois m'a tel tout à l'heure, pour me dire que pour mardi qui vient, c'etait le bon jour!
:rateau:


----------



## miaou (5 Avril 2008)

et des macs avec lecteur Blu-ray c'est pour quand d'après vous ?  et sur quel mac en premier ?
macbook pro?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2008)

miaou a dit:


> et des macs avec lecteur Blu-ray c'est pour quand d'après vous ?  et sur quel mac en premier ?
> macbook pro?


Quand, je ne sais pas. Et sur quel mac en premier, je dirai le MacPro.

Généralement il est le premier à bénéficier des dernières innovations technologiques. Et il y a aussi des contraintes techniques :  pour qu'ils puissent le mettre dans le MacBookPro il faut que les fabricants de lecteur Blu-Ray fassent des modèles slot-in.


----------



## miaou (5 Avril 2008)

oui mais  ils y sont depuis pas mal de temps déjà  dans les VAIO  non? ce ne  devrait  pas un problème insurmontable


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2008)

miaou a dit:


> oui mais  ils y sont depuis pas mal de temps déjà  dans les VAIO  non? ce ne  devrait  pas un problème insurmontable


En version mange-disque ?

Quoiqu'il en soit, et ce n'est pas le sujet de ce fil donc on ne va pas s'éterniser sur la question, je me demande si le Blu-Ray est une priorité d'Apple, surtout dans l'optique de remplacer les DVD comme support pour les films. J'ai l'impression qu'ils misent plutôt sur le téléchargement. Ceci explique sans doute cela.


----------



## miaou (5 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Quoiqu'il en soit, et ce n'est pas le sujet de ce fil donc on ne va pas s'éterniser sur la question,)



t"as raison. sorry 
de toute façon ils n'y seront pas sur le prochain imac , et c'est lui qui m'intéresse avant tout....
dans pas longtemps j'espère  ( Mardi je n'y crois pas trop )


----------



## shenrone (5 Avril 2008)

miaou a dit:


> t"as raison. sorry
> de toute façon ils n'y seront pas sur le prochain imac , et c'est lui qui m'intéresse avant tout....
> dans pas longtemps j'espère  ( Mardi je n'y crois pas trop )


J'aimerais tant moi aussi, mais y croire implique une plus grosse déception chaque mardi, donc je crois plutôt que je vais essayer de pas trop y penser


----------



## Galldrian (5 Avril 2008)

Y a-t-il un moyen de savoir à quelle vitesse s'écoulent les stocks en ce moment, en particulier sur le refurb?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2008)

Ne vous en faites pas. Les iMacs à 999 sur le furb annoncés par des bannières pub, le voyant consomac sur le rouge depuis des semaines, tout ça ce ne sont pas des signes qui trompent. 

Pensez-vous vraiment que Apple va vendre encore longtemps des machines moins performantes que leurs portables au même prix ? C'est un contre-sens absolu dans la mesure ou le fixe sacrifie la portativité (on dit ça ?) contre de meilleurs perf (plus de ram, plus de confort visuel etc). 

Donc no panic, perso je reste confiant et si Apple ne fait pas sa maj rapidos bah c'est simple ils font une grosse connerie. Qui pourrait être due à un stock trop important de iMac ancienne génération encore invendus. Mais ils se mettent dans une position délicate là. Les clients ne sont pas de gros boulets et font gaffe à ces détails. Preuve en est ce topic !


----------



## shenrone (5 Avril 2008)

Ce topic existe depuis le 16 janvier, donc ça dure:hein:


----------



## arnaudg (5 Avril 2008)

Sur que cela dure depuis longtemps. On s'était habitué à voir le store fermer chaque mardi, et depuis un moment plus rien. Depuis c'est limite si la semaine se déroule pour atteindre le mardi suivant.
Alors je me calme et accepte l'attente. Même si le besoin de renouveler ma machine de bureau devient urgente (besoin d'un mac sous leopard et mon macbook doit rester sous tiger).


----------



## prasath (5 Avril 2008)

Dans vos prévision concernant les nouveautés de l'Imac et mac portables, est-ce que vous prenez en compte "les baisses des prix d'Apple" ou vous pensez que ce n'est pas très important? Vos avis?  

Personnellement, j'ai l'impression qu'Apple tient à rendre plus abordable ses ordinateurs par exemple pour le macbook qui descend en dessous de la barre des 1000&#8364;, l'Imac 20" à 1200, etc... Parallèlement, on voit que les grands distributeurs sont friands de nouveautés pas chères. Je trouve que les rayons mac sont mieux mis en valeurs à la FNAC, DARTY, voir Carrefour depuis les nouveaux prix des Imac et macbook. Le grand public est marché tentant et appétissant pour une grande entreprise comme Apple 

Donc même si techniquement il serait possible de voir prochainement des Imacs avec des xeon quad-core, est-ce que c'est dans l'intérêt d'Apple de sortir des nouveautés très tôt qui risquent d'augmenter le prix de la machine? Je dirais que c'est tout à fait possible s'ils continuent à sacrifier d'autres composants comme la dalle des écrans comme ils l'ont fait pour l'Imac 20".

C'est très personnel mais j'ai l'impression que désormais il faut prendre en compte la politique de baisse des prix d'Apple dans les prévisions des sorties  . On ne peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre... Maintenant, rien n'empêche Apple de favoriser "les options" par exemple le quad-core en option, l'apple remote en option, etc... Pour garder un prix de base de la machine qui soit le plus attractif possible.


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2008)

Je préférerais que le deuxième modèle en 20" soit plus cher avec une dalle IPS ...

Je change de suite ...


----------



## miaou (5 Avril 2008)

pour les prix . s'ils tenaient compte du taux de conversion "réel " dollar/euro .. ce serait déjà bien


----------



## Galldrian (5 Avril 2008)

miaou a dit:


> pour les prix . s'ils tenaient compte du taux de conversion "réel " dollar/euro .. ce serait déjà bien



En effet, plutôt que de sacrifier le matériel, il s'agirait de la première chose à faire. A l'heure actuelle, ils se moquent un peu du monde...


----------



## prasath (5 Avril 2008)

miaou a dit:


> pour les prix . s'ils tenaient compte du taux de conversion "réel " dollar/euro .. ce serait déjà bien



Je vais sûrement paraître naïf car je ne connais rien en commerce international mais Apple ne doit il pas prendre en compte la taxe douanière ou droit à l'importation fixée par l'UE (je crois de 10%)? Les revendeurs et les distributeurs (grande surface) ne doivent ils pas payer la TVA française (19,6%) ? Admettons que sur l'applestore- France, Apple ne soit pas soumis à la TVA française mais californienne (8,25%?). Est-ce ce que ce serait normal de trouver des prix moins chers sur l'Apple Store que chez les revendeurs français? N'y-a-t-il pas un risque de concurrence déloyale?

Prenons l'exemple du macbook:
1099$ = 699&#8364; (basé sur le taux de change d'aujourd'hui)

Ce macbook en france est vendu 999&#8364;. Je déduis 10% de douane et 19,6% de TVA, ce qui fait donc pratiquement 30% de taxe.
999&#8364;-30%= 699,3&#8364; = 1099$
(Peut-être que ce raisonnement est faux)

Je ne sais pas si les banques prennent une commission pour la conversion &#8364;/$ et s'il n'y a pas d'autres taxes commerciales dont on ne soit pas au courrant.


----------



## noche84 (5 Avril 2008)

Il est vrai que lorsque le taux dollar-euro était de 1-1, les prix étaient les mêmes que sur l'AppleStore US alors qu'il y avait diverses taxes... Donc Apple n'a jamais eut cure du taux de change... Des fois à son avantage, des fois à son désavantage... Me semble-t-il


----------



## ipod83 (5 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je préférerais que le deuxième modèle en 20" soit plus cher avec une dalle IPS ...
> 
> Je change de suite ...



+1 pour la dalle IPS ou PVA.
Pourquoi ne prendrait tu pas dans ce cas un mini + un ecran externe de bonne qualite?
Chipset graphique trop leger, non?


----------



## melaure (6 Avril 2008)

ipod83 a dit:


> +1 pour la dalle IPS ou PVA.
> Pourquoi ne prendrait tu pas dans ce cas un mini + un ecran externe de bonne qualite?
> Chipset graphique trop leger, non?



Tout à fait, j'aime la photo/vidéo mais aussi les jeux


----------



## G3finder (6 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tout à fait, j'aime la photo/vidéo mais aussi les jeux



pourtant c'est dommage je vais recevoir un joli mac mini que je vais vendre le prix d'achat soit 430euros, avis aux amateurs (il est neuf en boite bien sur):love:


----------



## laf (6 Avril 2008)

ipod83 a dit:


> +1 pour la dalle IPS ou PVA.
> Pourquoi ne prendrait tu pas dans ce cas un mini + un ecran externe de bonne qualite?
> Chipset graphique trop leger, non?



Je te suis tout à fait, toutes ces histoires à propos des iMac m'ont vraiment fait perdre confiance en Apple. A tort ou à raison mais le mal est fait, je n'ai plus confiance (défauts de qualité majeur sur les MB, dalles iMac 20", pb divers et variés sur le 24" et dans tous les cas cet impossibilité du choix d'une dalle mat).

Conclusion, mon prochain Mac sera un mini avec un vrai bon écran dont je choisirai en toute indépendance (sans Apple) les caractéristiques et les qualités.


----------



## shenrone (6 Avril 2008)

L





G3finder a dit:


> pourtant c'est dommage je vais recevoir un joli mac mini que je vais vendre le prix d'achat soit 430euros, avis aux amateurs (il est neuf en boite bien sur):love:


Là tu m'interresse, tiens moi au courant

Par contre je savais pas que les 24" avait en série des dalles IPS, qu'apporte t elles vraiment par rapport à celles des 20"

Pour ma part je suis un nouveau switcher et après avoir écumer, retourner et testé à outrance le monde PC, je reste confiant dans les produits de la Pomme.

J'aimerais idéalement que le prochain Imac se décline comme ça:

Dalle 20", 22" et 24" (toutes en IPS puisqu'apparement bien meilleur)
Core2 duo ou core2quad plus véloce
Une carte graphique correcte (milieu de gamme) et en option les plus véloces
Un disque dur correcte (250go me convient) avec de plus gros modèle en option (mais tous en 7200 trs\min).
Aprés le reste peu rester du classique, je trouve l'ensemble Imac Alu juste somptueux, design énorme, clavier et souris monstrueux, offre logiciel démentiel (mais c'est aussi ce qui fait Apple).


Voilà le bijou que je convoite chaque mardi:rose:


----------



## laf (6 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> L
> 
> Par contre je savais pas que les 24" avait en série des dalles IPS, qu'apporte t elles vraiment par rapport à celles des 20"
> 
> :



Regarde les sujets dans mac de bureau à ce propos. Ils sont récents.


----------



## melaure (6 Avril 2008)

laf a dit:


> Je te suis tout à fait, toutes ces histoires à propos des iMac m'ont vraiment fait perdre confiance en Apple. A tort ou à raison mais le mal est fait, je n'ai plus confiance (défauts de qualité majeur sur les MB, dalles iMac 20", pb divers et variés sur le 24" et dans tous les cas cet impossibilité du choix d'une dalle mat).
> 
> Conclusion, mon prochain Mac sera un mini avec un vrai bon écran dont je choisirai en toute indépendance (sans Apple) les caractéristiques et les qualités.



C'est pas un problème de confiance mais de choix de composants 

Ce qu'il manque cruellement c'est un large choix sur le store plutôt que d'imposer des config fixe. Choix de type d'écran, choix de carte graphique, etc ...

La ils penseraient à l'utilisateur et ça donnerait bien plus de config disponible et qui répondent aux différents besoin.

En fait l'iMac devrait être complètement configurable comme le MacPro à partir d'un modèle de base


----------



## laf (6 Avril 2008)

OK, je suis aussi d'accord avec ce que tu dis mais d'une part, ce choix n'existe pas et rien n'indique qu'Apple va changer sa politique au moment où ils n'ont jamais autant vendu de machines qu'en ce moment, et d'autre part, si, c'est aussi une question de confiance ; cf les sujets sur les iMac 20 et 24" avec tous les pb y afférent.


----------



## shenrone (6 Avril 2008)

Mon rêve serait une garantie facultative et payante, pour le zéro pixel mort:rateau:


----------



## G3finder (6 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Mon rêve serait une garantie facultative et payante, pour le zéro pixel mort:rateau:



lol.... et avec en plus une garantie remboursement au prix du neuf sur 12mois .... satisfait ou remboursé


----------



## Galldrian (6 Avril 2008)

Le problème avec les pixels morts, c'est que s'il y en a moins de 5 je crois, Apple n'est pas tenu de te changer ton écran...


----------



## mjpolo (6 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Mon rêve serait une garantie facultative et payante, pour le zéro pixel mort:rateau:



Elle existe à la Fnac: ZERO pixels morts + 3ans de garantie...pour 230&#8364; (environ)


----------



## estomak (6 Avril 2008)

est ce que vous pensez que les nouveaux imac pourraient avoir un design différent de celui actuel des alus( que je n'aime pas du tout)


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2008)

estomak a dit:


> est ce que vous pensez que les nouveaux imac pourraient avoir un design différent de celui actuel des alus( que je n'aime pas du tout)



Oui, un écran triangulaire. Mais ça reste une rumeur.


----------



## benjamin (6 Avril 2008)

Un peu comme ça ? 
(il fallait de la place sur les bureau, à l'époque...)


----------



## estomak (6 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui, un écran triangulaire. Mais ça reste une rumeur.



t'es serieux?..
triangulaire?.C'est bizarre comme idée. Moi par nouveau design, je voulais dire le genre imac blanc ou imac tournesol, les plus beaux de tous, je trouve.


----------



## Galldrian (6 Avril 2008)

estomak a dit:


> t'es serieux?..
> triangulaire?.C'est bizarre comme idée.



C'était ironique...
J'essaie de m'y faire, les macgégeurs (??) confirmés ont la blague facile !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2008)

Personnellement, j'attends les nouveaux imac, pour pouvoir m'acheter l'ancien moins chère


----------



## Galldrian (6 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Personnellement, j'attends les nouveaux imac, pour pouvoir m'acheter l'ancien moins chère



Tu penses que les prix des anciens vont encore baisser? Parce que les offres sont déjà bien intéressantes sur le refurb...


----------



## benjamin (6 Avril 2008)

Galldrian a dit:


> macgégeurs



Celle-là, on ne me l'avait encore jamais faite.  MacGéens, à la rigueur...  

Quant au nouveaux design, pour être sérieux deux secondes, c'est fort, fort, fort peu probable. Celui-ci n'en est qu'à sa première incarnation. Ce n'est pas le genre de la maison d'y renoncer si rapidement. Voyez avec les autres gammes.

Quelqu'un aurait un contre-exemple (à part le Spartacus...) ?

Nouveau processeur sur du Montevina, nouvelle carte graphique, un poil plus de RAM, tarifs euros révisés un peu à la baisse, télécommande en option et on emballe le tout dans un beau paquet avec performances x3. 

// légère incertitude sur le Blu-ray, aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2008)

Galldrian a dit:


> Tu penses que les prix des anciens vont encore baisser? Parce que les offres sont déjà bien intéressantes sur le refurb...



En réalité c'est pour mes beaux-parents  , et ils préfèrent acheté à la Fnac et aux vues des tarifs effectués notamment avec l'ancienne gamme de mbp, j'espère avoir un truc pas mal   
(Facilité de paiement, peur de payer avec la carte sur internet  , retrait direct de la machine)


----------



## estomak (6 Avril 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Celle-là, on ne me l'avait encore jamais faite.  MacGéens, à la rigueur...
> 
> Quant au nouveaux design, pour être sérieux deux secondes, c'est fort, fort, fort peu probable. Celui-ci n'en est qu'à sa première incarnation. Ce n'est pas le genre de la maison d'y renoncer si rapidement. Voyez avec les autres gammes.
> 
> ...



mais il y a une petite chance quand même? quand on voit sur ebay, que les Core 2 duo blancs se vendent parfois presque aussi cher que les nouveaux imacs, a 100 euros près parfois, ça doit vouloir dire que beaucoup de gens préfèrent le design blanc que le alu. Moi J'attends de voir pour en acheter un, si c'est encore le look alu, j'attendrais encore, le temps qu'ils renouvellent le design.


----------



## Galldrian (6 Avril 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Nouveau processeur sur du Montevina, nouvelle carte graphique, un poil plus de RAM, tarifs euros révisés un peu à la baisse, télécommande en option et on emballe le tout dans un beau paquet avec performances x3.



Donc plutôt en juin selon toi?


----------



## Galldrian (6 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> En réalité c'est pour mes beaux-parents  , et ils préfèrent acheté à la Fnac et aux vues des tarifs effectués notamment avec l'ancienne gamme de mbp, j'espère avoir un truc pas mal
> (Facilité de paiement, peur de payer avec la carte sur internet  , retrait direct de la machine)



D'accord je comprends !


----------



## benjamin (6 Avril 2008)

Galldrian a dit:


> Donc plutôt en juin selon toi?


Le délai moyen de mise à jour du iMac est de 9 mois. Il a fallu attendre 11 mois pour la précédente génération. D'août à juin, cela nous fait 9 mois. Et Apple a l'habitude de ne pas trop tarder avant d'adopter les nouveautés d'Intel.
Cela fait tout de même quelques indices concordants.  
Il faut vraiment que je finisse mon article sur la roadmap d'Intel... :casse:


----------



## shenrone (7 Avril 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Le délai moyen de mise à jour du iMac est de 9 mois. Il a fallu attendre 11 mois pour la précédente génération. D'août à juin, cela nous fait 9 mois. Et Apple a l'habitude de ne pas trop tarder avant d'adopter les nouveautés d'Intel.
> Cela fait tout de même quelques indices concordants.
> Il faut vraiment que je finisse mon article sur la roadmap d'Intel... :casse:


C'est génial sur ce forum c'est un pas en avant, deux pas en arrière, si tout le monde semblais s'accorder sur une potentiel mise à jour demain, tu viens de briser tout nos espoirs:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

Ca sert à rien de palabrer. La réalité est que personne n'en sait rien. Chacun a sa théorie. Au final on attend tous et avoir sa théorie - juste ou non - ne change rien. Si tu ne veux pas attendre change de marque


----------



## David_b (7 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> C'est génial sur ce forum c'est un pas en avant, deux pas en arrière, si tout le monde semblais s'accorder sur une potentiel mise à jour demain, tu viens de briser tout nos espoirs:hein:



pas les miens...
Et puis quoi, avec des certitudes, y aurait plus aucun plaisir à... attendre


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2008)

Avoir des certitudes basées sur des informations incertaines, il est sûr que ça mène à de probables déceptions


----------



## melaure (7 Avril 2008)

Oui mais je suis SUR et CERTAIN qu'il y aura un nouveau modèle avant Noël. Infos super fiables de l'informateur de Mulder ...


----------



## gros tony is back (7 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui mais je suis SUR et CERTAIN qu'il y aura un nouveau modèle avant Noël. Infos super fiables de l'informateur de Mulder ...



oui et moi je suis sur qu'il y en aura un avant 2030!


----------



## prasath (7 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui mais je suis SUR et CERTAIN qu'il y aura un nouveau modèle avant Noël. Infos super fiables de l'informateur de Mulder ...



  Méfie-toi il ne dit la vérité que s'il est payé au gros cachet, en plus c'est un acteur de film X... (files)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

On veut voir


----------



## shenrone (7 Avril 2008)

Demain c'est le grand jour


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

Le grand jour de rien du tout oui !


----------



## arnaudg (7 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Demain c'est le grand jour



Shenrone, comme chaque lundi on se retrouve avec l'espoir désormais plus qu'incertain d'une éventuelle probable mise à jour.

Rendez vous demain vers 14h00 pour se dire à mardi prochain.

Je prépare un copier coller de ce texte pour la semaine prochaine.


----------



## magpluc28 (7 Avril 2008)

miaou a dit:


> pour les prix . s'ils tenaient compte du taux de conversion "réel " dollar/euro .. ce serait déjà bien



:rateauemain Apple n'annonce pas de nouvelle machine mais décide de vendre ses ordinateurs en dollars US dans le monde entier! 
Avec le taux de conversion euro/dollar du jour votre "iMac 24-inch 2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo" vous coutera désormais environ 1113 euros et votre "Refurbished iMac 24-inch 2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo" 953 euros, vous pouvez également choisir le"Refurbished iMac 20-inch 2.0GHz Intel Core 2 Duo" pour 635 euro, à ce prix vous pouvez y brancher un second écran de votre choix ce n'est pas plus cher qu'un Mac mini.
Mais il est tard réveillez-vous, si La Pomme nous a toujours fait rêver, elle ne nous a jamais fait de cadeau.


----------



## shenrone (8 Avril 2008)

Apple store US fermé


----------



## .Spirit (8 Avril 2008)

magpluc28 a dit:


> :rateauemain Apple n'annonce pas de nouvelle machine mais décide de vendre ses ordinateurs en dollars US dans le monde entier!
> Avec le taux de conversion euro/dollar du jour votre "iMac 24-inch 2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo" vous coutera désormais environ 1113 euros et votre "Refurbished iMac 24-inch 2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo" 953 euros, vous pouvez également choisir le"Refurbished iMac 20-inch 2.0GHz Intel Core 2 Duo" pour 635 euro, à ce prix vous pouvez y brancher un second écran de votre choix ce n'est pas plus cher qu'un Mac mini.
> Mais il est tard réveillez-vous, si La Pomme nous a toujours fait rêver, elle ne nous a jamais fait de cadeau.



Ajoute déjà a tes prix une taxe de 19.6% + les frais de douane, change, marges européensparcequ'onestdesconsetqu'ilfautbiensefairedel'argentsurnotredos...


----------



## benjamin (8 Avril 2008)

Oh, pour une surprise...  
Pour suivre cette actu, Dumbop84 a créé un sujet sur la fermeture de l'Apple Store.


----------



## lelazarus (8 Avril 2008)

En admettant qu'il y ait une maj, et a la lueur de ce qui a été dit dans ce fil, je serais tenté de dire que ca serait une maj plutot coté Mac Mini non ?

Bien que je prefererais que ca soit du coté du iMac, je n'attends que ca pour enfin switcher !! Depuis 6 mois j'économise.....


----------



## benjamin (8 Avril 2008)

Ou pas.   
Il tourne sur l'iMac, Final Cut Server ?


----------



## shenrone (8 Avril 2008)

Pourquoi seul les Imacs sur le refurb portent la mention "Limited Time Special Price"?


----------



## mjpolo (8 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Pourquoi seul les Imacs sur le refurb portent la mention "Limited Time Special Price"?



Pour attirer le chaland? :rateau:


----------



## David_b (8 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Pourquoi seul les Imacs sur le refurb portent la mention "Limited Time Special Price"?



Parce que ça fait LTSP


----------



## shenrone (8 Avril 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Parce que ça fait LTSP


Pas compris:mouais:


----------



## FataMorgana (8 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Pas compris:mouais:



Ce qui prouve que tu as probablement compris!
A+


----------



## mjpolo (8 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Pas compris:mouais:



Limited Time Special Price:love:


----------



## David_b (8 Avril 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Ce qui prouve que tu as probablement compris!
> A+



 je peux pas te bouler


----------



## ipod83 (8 Avril 2008)

bon les gars, c'est pas que je vous aime pô mais je vous dis a la semaine pro
et vive l'Imac!


----------



## Galldrian (8 Avril 2008)

ipod83 a dit:


> je vous dis a la semaine pro



Ah ouais t'as pas mal de taf cette semaine?

Pour ma part, je m'attends au mardi 17 juin, ça paraît plus logique... Et puis j'en ai marre de me prendre la tête pour cette mise à jour...


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2008)

Je pourrais faire mienne cette dernière réplique


----------



## .Spirit (9 Avril 2008)

Bon ben mardi prochain MAJ des iMacs et Mac mini, c'est sur c'est sur ! 
















Enfin presque


----------



## desertea (9 Avril 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> Bon ben mardi prochain MAJ des iMacs et Mac mini, c'est sur c'est sur !



Si tu le dis !!!!


----------



## .Spirit (9 Avril 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Si tu le dis !!!!



c'était une blague


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2008)

Un Dell un Dell un Dell !!


----------



## gros tony is back (9 Avril 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Un Dell un Dell un Dell !!



tu Dellire?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2008)

Non je mac'sfixie dans l'attente...


----------



## shenrone (9 Avril 2008)

Peut être suis je atteint de paranoïa, mais je commence à me demander si Apple ne surveille pas sa communauté de fans pour voir à quelle moment le buzz atteint son paroxysme sur un produit et ensuite le commercialiser?


Parce que mine de rien depuis quelques semaines le nombre d'impatient commence à grandir et les doléances avec.

Peut être est ce finalement le meilleur moyen de contenter ses clients que de guetter leurs attentes ?

Ou au contraire la lassitude s'installe et au mieux ils achètent la gamme actuel, au pire ils passent ou repassent sur PC.

Ouah toute cette attente me nuie:sleep:


----------



## David_b (9 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Peut être suis je atteint de paranoïa


Oui, tu l'es


----------



## ipod83 (9 Avril 2008)

Salut shenrone,

Parano! je pense aussi que tu l' es...
Tant que tu nous fais pô une TS.

please, patiente encore un peu avec nous!


----------



## shenrone (9 Avril 2008)

ipod83 a dit:


> Tant que tu nous fais pô une TS.


Ca fait deux fois que je suis larguer sur ce sujet, qu'entend tu par TS?:mouais:


----------



## FataMorgana (9 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Ca fait deux fois que je suis larguer sur ce sujet, qu'entend tu par TS?:mouais:



En fait c'est une histoire de Tentative de Suicide....
Je te conseille plutôt de te petit suicidé... ça fait moins mal et pas de mort à la clef
Ton traducteur préféré

Ps: bientôt dans les rayons
"La lobotomie par l'attente" de Fatamorgana Editeur Steve Job


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2008)

Et si vous arrêtiez un peu de ne raconter que des histoires pas super intéressantes. Hmmm ... ?? Un peu de repos digital (_i.e._ de l'ordinateur comme des mains ) ferait du bien à tout le monde, je le sens.
Allez vous aérer la tête : vous verrez que l'attente n'en paraîtra que plus courte.


----------



## Vladimok (10 Avril 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Et si vous arrêtiez un peu de ne raconter que des histoires pas super intéressantes. Hmmm ... ?? Un peu de repos digital (_i.e._ de l'ordinateur comme des mains ) ferait du bien à tout le monde, je le sens.
> Allez vous aérer la tête : vous verrez que l'attente n'en paraîtra que plus courte.



Tout à fait d'accord  

Les mises à jour arriveront bien un jour.


----------



## xao85 (10 Avril 2008)

Moi je dis que ça sera pas mardi prochain!  

Je viens juste d'arriver mais je vais sortir tout de suite!


----------



## noche84 (10 Avril 2008)

Désolé de vouloir casser votre entrain... Mais bon, une mise à jour des iMac se fait entre 9 et 11 mois maintenant... ( bien que les statistiques sont peu fiables pour le moment avec les nouveaux processeurs etc )... Mais donc la dernière mise à jour date d'Aout 07 donc si on suit la logique : entre mai et Aout 08...

( Et juste pour commenter le mot : paroxysme... C'est l'apogée, le sommet... Tant que l'attente augmente, ça n'est donc pas le paroxysme  Patience, le sadisme de Steve est inimaginable ;-) )


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2008)

Honnêtement, je ne sais ce qui est le plus inimaginable, du sadisme supposé de S.J. ou de votre masochisme ...


----------



## G3finder (11 Avril 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Honnêtement, je ne sais ce qui est le plus inimaginable, du sadisme supposé de S.J. ou de votre masochisme ...



ou qu'ils deviennent tous fous avant que le nouvel imac ne sorte


----------



## shenrone (14 Avril 2008)

Une nouvelle semaine qui débute, apportant avec elle son lot d''espoir, vivement demain soir....





...ou pas


----------



## melaure (14 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Une nouvelle semaine qui débute, apportant avec elle son lot d''espoir, vivement demain soir....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas plutôt la semaine des résultats financiers ?


----------



## sclicer (14 Avril 2008)

Bah Chi Ch'est Ch'tur ' 


_(comprendre par si c'est sûr)_


----------



## melaure (14 Avril 2008)

Ha non c'est le 23. Donc faut pas attendre grand chose demain et dans 8 jours. Revenez le 29


----------



## VLF (14 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ha non c'est le 23. Donc faut pas attendre grand chose demain et dans 8 jours. Revenez le 29



Je plussois cette théorie


----------



## gros tony is back (14 Avril 2008)

VLF a dit:


> Je plussois cette théorie



c'est a dire?


----------



## shenrone (14 Avril 2008)

Moi je plussoie plus rien, j'attend avec le peu de patience qui me caractérise :hein:


----------



## ipod83 (14 Avril 2008)

Pour patienter tranquillement en s'instruisant, voici le programe de sortie chipset d'Intel.
La page 2 nous interesse d'autant plus 
Tiré du site au top: Hardware.fr

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/714-1/idf-printemps-2008-shanghai.html

Bonne lectu reu!


----------



## shenrone (15 Avril 2008)

Je sais pas si c'est par lassitude, mais le buzz pour la mise à jour des Imac, semble être retombé, pas un mot de Macgé aujourd'hui, je me suis senti bien seul


----------



## mjpolo (15 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est par lassitude, mais le buzz pour la mise à jour des Imac, semble être retombé, pas un mot de Macgé aujourd'hui, je me suis senti bien seul



Maintenant ça va être pour l'été...


----------



## warmoth (15 Avril 2008)

Pfffff Toujours rien de rien, si ça continu, je vais acheter un MacPro


----------



## xao85 (15 Avril 2008)

Je vous l'avais dit!


----------



## VLF (16 Avril 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> VLF a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça veut dire +1 (mais comme "+1" peut être sanctionné de manière général sur les forums, on dit plutôt je plussois") 
C'est quand on est d'accord avec la citation de quelqu'un.  

Et comme cela vient du verbe +1, voilà une 'tit conjugaison  :rateau: :love:


----------



## .Spirit (16 Avril 2008)

VLF a dit:


> ça veut dire +1 (mais comme "+1" peut être sanctionné de manière général sur les forums, on dit plutôt je plussois")
> C'est quand on est d'accord avec la citation de quelqu'un.
> 
> Et comme cela vient du verbe +1, voilà une 'tit conjugaison  :rateau: :love:



Tiens, je pensais que leconjugueur permettait de savoir si le verbe existait vraiment ou pas (j'ai essayé avec plussoyer et plussoir, et leconjugueur me les conjugue tous les deux )
Sauf qu'en changeant l'url et en essayant de conjuguer le verbe metaphisycolaminographoyer (nul doute que ce verbe sort de mon imagination débordante), ben... il le conjugue, la preuve:
http://leconjugueur.com/php/imprime...lang=fr&forme2=N&oblige=Y&auxiliaire=&genre=F 

Bref, j'arrête le HS.

Pour revenir dans le sujet, le buzz est tellement retombé (sur les iMac, pas sur plussoir ) que j'ai loupé ce rendez-vous du mardi (hier).
Je me demande si les sites comme consomac ou macplus qui donnent des conseils pour acheter au bon moment peuvent vraiment être sérieux... car bon Apple fait ce qu'elle veut et finalement elle n'est pas obligée à sortir de nouveaux imacs maintenant...


----------



## gros tony is back (16 Avril 2008)

VLF a dit:


> ça veut dire +1 (mais comme "+1" peut être sanctionné de manière général sur les forums, on dit plutôt je plussois")
> C'est quand on est d'accord avec la citation de quelqu'un.
> 
> Et comme cela vient du verbe +1, voilà une 'tit conjugaison  :rateau: :love:



merci


----------



## bompi (17 Avril 2008)

Il y a deux écoles : celle de _plussoir_ [peu représentée jusqu'ici sur le forum] et celle de _plussoyer_ (conjuguer comme envoyer).
Je tiens de la seconde, personnellement.

PS : je pense que l'on peut autoriser la forme aujourd'hui vieillie : _je plussoye_ même si _je plussoie_ est préférée par l'Académie.


----------



## miaou (17 Avril 2008)

c'est bien ce forum   on apprend plein de choses dans tous les domaines ( surtout moi qui suis nul en Français......   )
mais franchement c'était pas plus simple de dire  "+1"  Là tout de monde comprend ...   
 pourquoi c'est interdit  ?


----------



## .Spirit (17 Avril 2008)

miaou a dit:


> c'est bien ce forum   on apprend plein de choses dans tous les domaines ( surtout moi qui suis nul en Français......   )
> mais franchement c'était pas plus simple de dire  "+1"  Là tout de monde comprend ...
> pourquoi c'est interdit  ?



Ce n'est pas interdit mais ça fait un peu "celui qui n'a pas envie de développer". Et employer le verbe c'est plus élégant


----------



## shenrone (17 Avril 2008)

Personne ne boss chez Apple ici?
Pour avoir l'info que nous attendons tous...


----------



## David_b (17 Avril 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> Ce n'est pas interdit mais ça fait un peu "celui qui n'a pas envie de développer". Et employer le verbe c'est plus élégant


+1
je suis loin


----------



## miaou (17 Avril 2008)

ouais ...     mais :
1)  "+1"  n'empêche pas de développer..........
2° de dire simplement  " Je plussois cette théorie&#8230; " comme l'as fait  VLF .. je ne vois pas où est le développement ....

pour en revenir au sujet ,la mise à jour des Imac....      
mardi prochain? , le 29 ?.......     + tard ?

autre hors sujet ( les imacs ) c'est normal que d'un coup , je sois averti par mail , de tout les post de ce sujet -la?
je ne l'ai pas prévu dans  TDB.......


----------



## ipod83 (17 Avril 2008)

que pensez vous de cet article?
http://www.clubic.com/actualite-136150-un-intel-core-2-duo-e7200-pour-le-20-avril.html?xtor=EPR-3


Et donc un sortie un petit peu apres, du genre le 22.
Simple supposition bien entendu!


----------



## queenvictoria21 (17 Avril 2008)

Salut!!!

Je compte m'acheter un iMac vers septembre, si je m'économise assez d'argent pour.

Que seront les "changements" qu'il va y avoir?  Prédictions?

En tout cas, si il n'y a pas d'améliorations, une petite baisse de prix ne ferait pas de tort...


----------



## .Spirit (17 Avril 2008)

David_b a dit:


> +1
> je suis loin



Je me disais que quelqu'un allait la faire celle là 



miaou a dit:


> ouais ...     mais :
> 1)  "+1"  n'empêche pas de développer..........
> 2° de dire simplement  " Je plussois cette théorie " comme l'as fait  VLF .. je ne vois pas où est le développement ....
> 
> ...



Commencer par "je plussois" ou "je plussoie" (de plussoir ou plussoyer, respectivement) entraîne souvent un développement, non ? Enfin si le mec (ou la fille, ne soyons pas sexiste :love commence sa phrase comme celà, c'est qu'il a envie d'écrire, non ? 

Sinon, pour tes notifications, vas dans ton tableau de bord -> lister mes abonnements -> décoche les éventuelles cases qui sont cochées pour "notification" (à droite).



ipod83 a dit:


> que pensez vous de cet article?
> http://www.clubic.com/actualite-136150-un-intel-core-2-duo-e7200-pour-le-20-avril.html?xtor=EPR-3
> 
> Et donc un sortie un petit peu apres, du genre le 22.
> Simple supposition bien entendu!



L'iMac n'utilise pas du matos de portable ? Car là le E7200 sera apparemment un processeur de bureau, et non un processeur de mobile.


----------



## frolick10 (18 Avril 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> L'iMac n'utilise pas du matos de portable ? Car là le E7200 sera apparemment un processeur de bureau, et non un processeur de mobile.



Actuellement oui, mais à l'époque du PPC non, avec son G5... 

Il est donc possible de mettre un proc de fix dans ce fix


----------



## .Spirit (18 Avril 2008)

frolick10 a dit:


> Actuellement oui, mais à l'époque du PPC non, avec son G5...
> 
> Il est donc possible de mettre un proc de fix dans ce fix



Ah d'accord 
Cependant, l'iMac actuel fait 2cm de moins en largeur que le G5, non ? Apple, pour continuer la cure d'amaigrissement de ses iMacs, n'aurait pas intérêt à remettre du matos desktop, non ?


----------



## shenrone (19 Avril 2008)

Bon je crois que mardi prochain, ce n'est pas la peine d'espérer...


----------



## arnaudg (19 Avril 2008)

Tout à fait. inutile d'espérer une mise à jour imminente. A mon grand regret ....... Je lorgne sur le refurb de plus en plus car j'ai besoin d'un mac de bureau


----------



## shenrone (19 Avril 2008)

On peu raisonnablement pensé qu'elle interviendra début mai, non?


----------



## arnaudg (19 Avril 2008)

Pourquoi début mai??? On pourrait aussi dire pour juin avec la wwdc (même si ce n'est généralement pas le lieu pour annoncer des produits grand public)


----------



## shenrone (19 Avril 2008)

Tout simplement car si l'on suit le schéma des année précédente pour le renouvellement des Imac, il semblerait que Mai soit le mois propice :mouais:


----------



## VLF (19 Avril 2008)

Renseignement pris auprès d'un vendeur Goldway : Le renouvellement des iMacs se fera très probablement au moment de la WWDC début juin&#8230; Donc, il faut plutôt s'y attendre fin mai - début juin.
(bon, à prendre avec des pincettes comme tout rumeurs, mais c'est ce qui parait le plus vraisemblable  je trouve)


----------



## iTeup's (19 Avril 2008)

salut, regardez sur le site de Mac4Ever.com sur la droite
Il y a une liste avec les produit mac et il vous conseille sur l' achat de vos mac, si c'est le bon moment ou pas. ça fait un bout de temps que le mac mini et le iMac ont un "moins" devant mais il y a une update et elle dit que la maj se fera proablement ce mardi.
Un petit espoir !!!


----------



## VLF (19 Avril 2008)

Désolé de te décevoir iTeup's, mais cette 'tit update dans la bulle d'info sur le site Mac4Ever existe depuis au moins 3 semaines&#8230;


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2008)

VLF a dit:


> Désolé de te décevoir iTeup's, mais cette 'tit update dans la bulle d'info sur le site Mac4Ever existe depuis au moins 3 semaines



oui, et a chaque mardi, une news pour dire que ca va arriver


----------



## WebOliver (19 Avril 2008)

iTeup's a dit:


> sur le site de Mac4Ever.com



Ah ouais, c'est béton comme source...


----------



## xao85 (19 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ouais, c'est béton comme source...




On critique pas la concurence! SVP


----------



## WebOliver (19 Avril 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> On critique pas la concurence! SVP



Ça c'est vache pour MacG par contre.


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça c'est vache pour MacG par contre.



parce qu'on a pas les rumeurs avant que le produit sorte? 

(on peut dire ce qu'on veut sur M4E ce soir, sont tous a la maclan :rateau


----------



## shenrone (20 Avril 2008)

Je suis tout de même surpris de voir que dans le domaine de la rumeur, chez Apple il n'y a vraiment rien de trés fiable.
Enfin ce que je veux dire c'est que dans toutes les entreprises qui commercialises régulièrement des produits Hype  (donc trés attendu) on arrive toujours à avoir des infos plutôt fiable (dans le jeux vidéo par exemple).
Mais pour Apple rien, vous pensez qu'ils tuent les espions?


----------



## patrickz (20 Avril 2008)

Quand on voit ce qui est arrivé à Think Secret 

http://www.theinquirer.fr/2007/12/21/apple_etouffe_think_secret.html


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2008)

patrickz a dit:


> Quand on voit ce qui est arrivé à Think Secret
> 
> http://www.theinquirer.fr/2007/12/21/apple_etouffe_think_secret.html



Eh oui, le temps des rumeurs est terminé. Place à celui des fantasmes.

Quant à Thinksecret...


----------



## xao85 (21 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Je suis tout de même surpris de voir que dans le domaine de la rumeur, chez Apple il n'y a vraiment rien de trés fiable.
> Enfin ce que je veux dire c'est que dans toutes les entreprises qui commercialises régulièrement des produits Hype  (donc trés attendu) on arrive toujours à avoir des infos plutôt fiable (dans le jeux vidéo par exemple).
> Mais pour Apple rien, vous pensez qu'ils tuent les espions?



Nan ils les torturent en les faisant passé sous windows!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2008)

C'est tout simplement qu'ils fonctionnent sur un modèle qui fait qu'à chac*que nouvelle sortie les anciens modèles sont invendables (sauf au refurb). Il leur faut donc avoir le moins de stocks possible à la sortie des nouveaux modèles et pour ce faire ne pas dévoiler leurs projets.


----------



## Dr. Caligari (21 Avril 2008)

VLF a dit:


> Renseignement pris auprès d'un vendeur Goldway : Le renouvellement des iMacs se fera très probablement au moment de la WWDC début juin



Il y a, à tout casser, dix types chez Apple qui connaissent la date de sortie des produits à l'avance.
Alors ce genre d'infos, c'est rien de plus que de l'avis personnel... comme celui de chacun ici...

Par ailleurs, arrêtez de zieuter constamment le refurb français pour fantasmer... Vous croyez sans doute que c'est le seul pays où ils font gaffe de vider les stocks ???

Moi je  dis, ça nous tombera sur le nez quand ils le voudront bien.
D'ici là, je pars en vacances puisque c'est comme ça, par mesure de protestation !
:love:


----------



## shenrone (21 Avril 2008)

Bon c'est décidé, je laisse à Ipapy deux semaines pour sortir les nouveaux Imac (jusqu'à début mai en fait) si ils ne sont pas dispo à ce moment, je m'achète un Pc dell:mouais:


...non, j'en suis pas là, mais je prend un Imac 24" sur le refurb:hein:


----------



## mjpolo (21 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Bon c'est décidé, je laisse à Ipapy deux semaines pour sortir les nouveaux Imac (jusqu'à début mai en fait) si ils ne sont pas dispo à ce moment, je m'achète un Pc dell:mouais:
> 
> 
> ...non, j'en suis pas là, mais je prend un Imac 24" sur le refurb:hein:



Attention au refurb.... vu tous les désagréments rencontrés sur les 24"....


----------



## shenrone (21 Avril 2008)

Quelle désagrément???

Punaise rien n'est fait pour que j'achète un Imac quoi!


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Quelle désagrément???
> 
> Punaise rien n'est fait pour que j'achète un Imac quoi!



Faut voir par là...


----------



## gros tony is back (21 Avril 2008)

euh.....ton lien n'a aucun rapport avec les iMacs, ça parle de mémoires des macs de bureaux


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> euh.....ton lien n'a aucun rapport avec les iMac



Au temps pour moi, mon lien parlait de tambours à lessive.

Mon lien donnait une piste quant à d'éventuels problèmes sur l'iMac 24", on ne va quand même pas tout vous prémacher non...


----------



## Dr. Caligari (21 Avril 2008)

Dites donc, vous ne vous perdriez pas un peu, à force de vous ronger les sangs dans cette insoutenable attente ?
J'ai l'impression que l'on dévie de notre route.


----------



## gros tony is back (21 Avril 2008)

désolé


----------



## coxcool (22 Avril 2008)

toujours aucune trace du nouvel Imac, c'est quand même bizarre!!


----------



## Dr. Caligari (22 Avril 2008)

coxcool a dit:


> toujours aucune trace du nouvel Imac, c'est quand même bizarre!!



Peut-être que ce sera le titre du prochain Indiana Jones qui doit bientôt sortir, à une date précise et annoncée :

"Indiana Jones et la quête du nouvel Imac perdu"


... oui, bon désolé....


----------



## .Spirit (22 Avril 2008)

coxcool a dit:


> toujours aucune trace du nouvel Imac, c'est quand même bizarre!!



Il sera vendu en bundle avec Duke Nukem Forever... il paraît


----------



## Spyd3rX (22 Avril 2008)

http://www.apple.com/
marche plus chez moi, un signe?


----------



## Grivius (22 Avril 2008)

Quand on a ça : *Http/1.1 Service Unavailable
*
Ca veut dire quelque chose ? 

A quoi ressemble les mise à jour du site ? (Et oui, j'en ai encore jamais vu, je sais que ça s'arrête un mardi vers 12-13h, mais je sais pas ce qui se passe pendant ce temps).


----------



## FataMorgana (22 Avril 2008)

Spyd3rX a dit:


> http://www.apple.com/
> marche plus chez moi, un signe?



Heu... Un Bug? 
A+

Edit: En tout cas il faut envoyer tous les jours l'adresse de ce fil à apple parce que là vous méritez vraiment une mise à jour qui tue.....


----------



## mjpolo (22 Avril 2008)

Chez moi non plus, mais.... n'attendez tout de même pas un NEW IMAC....pfff :rateau:


----------



## Spyd3rX (22 Avril 2008)

fausse alerte


----------



## Grivius (22 Avril 2008)

P'tit bug généralisé...


----------



## Spyd3rX (22 Avril 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Heu... Un Bug?
> A+
> 
> Edit: En tout cas il faut envoyer tous les jours l'adresse de ce fil à apple parce que là vous méritez vraiment une mise à jour qui tue.....



je veux juste une carte graphique potable :'(


----------



## Grivius (22 Avril 2008)

Ca va encore, tu sais quand même avoir du 256... C'est mieux que le macmini ^^


----------



## xao85 (23 Avril 2008)

On vs a dit d'être patient!  
De toute façon c'est pas dur, il sortira le mardi ou yaura tt plein de rumeurs sur sa sortie!


----------



## Dr. Caligari (23 Avril 2008)

Grivius a dit:


> Quand on a ça : *Http/1.1 Service Unavailable
> *
> Ca veut dire quelque chose ?
> 
> A quoi ressemble les mise à jour du site ? (Et oui, j'en ai encore jamais vu, je sais que ça s'arrête un mardi vers 12-13h, mais je sais pas ce qui se passe pendant ce temps).




Saperlotte !
Vous cherchez vraiment des indices et des informations partout...
Vous avez pensé à observer le vol des oiseaux ?
N'oubliez pas les vers du poète :

_Dum loquimur, fugerit inuida        
etas : carpe diem, quam minimum credula postero.

_Sinon, on n'aura plus d'ongles ni de doigts à force de se les ronger d'impatience... et alors, notre beau clavier tout neuf ne servira plus à rien.


----------



## xibolope (23 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Enfin décidé à switcher, mon revendeur mac m'annonce qu'il vaut mieux attendre car Apple ne lui fournit plus d'i-mac... Selon lui, cela signifierait l'arrivée très prochaine des nouveaux i-Mac (avec plus de capacité HDD et une nouvelle carte graphique). Alors j'attends, mais cela va être dur !! J'étais bien décidé à l'acheter aujourd'hui !!


----------



## Dr. Caligari (23 Avril 2008)

mmmh...
ça mérite vérification, ça...
mais c'est une nouvelle intéressante, non ?


----------



## arnaudg (23 Avril 2008)

A voir .... Que les revendeurs ne reçoivent plus d'iMac cela ne m'étonne pas. Ce ne serait pas la première fois que les revendeurs doivent patienter un certain temps sans machine à vendre. 

Cela ne veut pas forcément dire qu'une mise à jour est imminente.
On y croyait en février, puis en mars avant de se dire "c'est pour avril". Alors maintenant plus le temps passe plus on se dirige vers juin et la disponibilité des nouveaux processeur intel qui se substituera au penryn.

Ce qui me navre car j'attend depuis janvier et l'attente est longue ....


----------



## xibolope (23 Avril 2008)

Je ne sais pas si j'aurai ta patience, arnaudg...  Je risque bien de craquer avant si jamais je ne vois rien venir dans les jours qui viennent... Ce qui m'étonne par rapport aux dires des revendeurs que j'ai contactés, c'est que sur le site applestore les imac sont dispo en 24 heures et la personne que j'ai eue au téléphone ne savait rien quant à un éventuel nouvel imac...
So, wait and see !


----------



## arnaudg (24 Avril 2008)

Certes je suis patient mais bon je lorgne tout de même sur le refurb. Mais d'un côté je n'ai pas envie d'acheter le modèle actuel pour voir le nouveau arriver dans la foulée.

Alors comme il me faut également un mac mini, je me dirige vers l'achat d'un mini sur le refurb (le premier modèle mais il n'y en a pas souvent) en attendant la mise à jour d'iMac pour un poste principal.


----------



## arnaudg (24 Avril 2008)

Une bonne info serait de savoir l'état des stocks chez des grossistes tels que techdata. Si quelqu'un a l'info.


----------



## melaure (24 Avril 2008)

Mais arrêtez de vous tripoter la cervelle   

Ca viendra un jour !


----------



## FataMorgana (24 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Mais arrêtez de vous tripoter la cervelle
> 
> Ca viendra un jour !



Ce fil a du être lancé pour une étude sociologique... Parce que je le suis depuis quelque temps maintenant et je m'extasie chaque jour un peu plus qu'il parvienne à atteindre ce nombre de Post!!!!!!
Le gars, à mon avis, vous êtes sous le microscope d'un quelconque universitaire.....
A+


----------



## shenrone (24 Avril 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Ce fil a du être lancé pour une étude sociologique... Parce que je le suis depuis quelque temps maintenant et je m'extasie chaque jour un peu plus qu'il parvienne à atteindre ce nombre de Post!!!!!!
> Le gars, à mon avis, vous êtes sous le microscope d'un quelconque universitaire.....
> A+



Moi je vous dit que c'est Apple qui nous épie, d'ailleurs ils doivent bien se marrer en nous voyant exulter à l'approche de chaque mardi et tomber dans le marasme quelques heures plus tard :mouais:


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Ce fil a du être lancé pour une étude sociologique... Parce que je le suis depuis quelque temps maintenant et je m'extasie chaque jour un peu plus qu'il parvienne à atteindre ce nombre de Post!!!!!!
> Le gars, à mon avis, vous êtes sous le microscope d'un quelconque universitaire.....
> A+


Euh non. WebO est universitaire ? Parce que moi non ...


----------



## Spyd3rX (25 Avril 2008)

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/36351/nouveaux_imac_mardi_forcement/


----------



## quetzal (25 Avril 2008)

Oui, MacRumors a relayé sérieusement cette rumeur de GeekSugar : il y aurait des nouveaux iMac mardi prochain.

Bon, on verra bien...


----------



## patrickz (25 Avril 2008)

rumeur relayée aussi par AppleInsider et MacRumors : upgrade iMac et Mac mini mardi prochain

http://www.appleinsider.com/article...r_next_week_new_iphone_sdk_apple_updates.html

http://www.macrumors.com/2008/04/24/new-imacs-next-week/


----------



## xao85 (25 Avril 2008)

Bon là c'est bon je peux vous dire que ça sort mardi, ya des rumeurs de partout!


----------



## arnaudg (25 Avril 2008)

ca s'accélère d'un coup, tant mieux. J'attend mardi en restant zen sinon grosse déception.
Si jamais iMac est mis à jour mardi, cela veut dire que l'on s'est trompé en tablant sur une mise à jour en juin avec la nouvelle plateforme Intel.

Personnellement ce n'est pas le plus important pour moi : un penryn, une nouvelle carte graphique et éventuellement une nouvelle dalle (bien que je n'ai pas particulièrement ressenti de gêne en examinant le modèle actuel). Rien que ça et je suis content


----------



## Spyd3rX (25 Avril 2008)

arnaudg a dit:


> ca s'accélère d'un coup, tant mieux. J'attend mardi en restant zen sinon grosse déception.
> Si jamais iMac est mis à jour mardi, cela veut dire que l'on s'est trompé en tablant sur une mise à jour en juin avec la nouvelle plateforme Intel.
> 
> Personnellement ce n'est pas le plus important pour moi : un penryn, une nouvelle carte graphique et éventuellement une nouvelle dalle (bien que je n'ai pas particulièrement ressenti de gêne en examinant le modèle actuel). Rien que ça et je suis content



rien que ca


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2008)

Ca tombe bien j'ai toujours pas commandé mon Dell ^^
Bon bah si y a une baisse des prix au passage je le prendrai. 

Sinon non ! Bah oui j'ai moins de budget vu que je viens de m'acheter une guitare...
Je chante aussi !!! "Ohhh mac quand viendras-tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu"


----------



## shenrone (25 Avril 2008)

Pourvu qu'ils conservent l'écran "Glossy"


----------



## arnaudg (25 Avril 2008)

Spyd3rX a dit:


> rien que ca



Bah oui, ca me parait juste normal.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2008)

Pourvu que l'écran fonctionne cette fois ^^

(ohhh le vilain aga !!)


----------



## arnaudg (25 Avril 2008)

aganim07 a dit:


> Pourvu que l'écran fonctionne cette fois ^^
> 
> (ohhh le vilain aga !!)



Bah pour quoi faire ?????


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2008)

C'est son destin ^^

Naaaaaaan sérieusement à ce prix il faudrait au minimum une CG avec 256 ou 512 Mo  de mémoire dédié, un écran plus fiable et au moins 3 Go de RAM Sinon ce produit continuera à être dans les choux techniquement parlant. 

Même si il est joli fin blablabla...


----------



## Spyd3rX (25 Avril 2008)

arnaudg a dit:


> Bah oui, ca me parait juste normal.



je dis pas le contraire, surtout que c'est très facilement intégrable.


----------



## moonwalk9r (25 Avril 2008)

Chez techdata je peut me renseigner


----------



## arnaudg (25 Avril 2008)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> Chez techdata je peut me renseigner



Oui ce serait peut être instructif.


----------



## moonwalk9r (25 Avril 2008)

On m'a repondu "pour mardi coco  ", bon c'est qu'un commercial, mais il en est pratiquement sûr, ils attendent de nouvelles ref pour le debut de la semaine...


----------



## FataMorgana (25 Avril 2008)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> On m'a repondu "pour mardi coco  ", bon c'est qu'un commercial, mais il en est pratiquement sûr, ils attendent de nouvelles ref pour le debut de la semaine...



Lol si ça se trouve il est inscrit sur ce fil ton commercial!!!!!!!  
A+


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2008)

En attendant, le coco de l'apple store nous brise les noix 
A force d'attendre que son Imac débarque enfin...

Bon je vais me chercher un Bounty. Bonne nuit les co...






pains


----------



## moonwalk9r (25 Avril 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Lol si ça se trouve il est inscrit sur ce fil ton commercial!!!!!!!
> A+



lol non c'est un pote a moi, ca fait 1 an qu'il ets chez techdata, depuis quelques mois il s'occupe principalement des macs, il a contact "privilégié" avec un commercial apple... esperont qu'il ne se trompe pas


----------



## benkenobi (25 Avril 2008)

Et si Apple arrêtait tout simplement de produire l'iMac mardi ?

Vous seriez tous bien dans la m**** !!!


----------



## patrickz (26 Avril 2008)

Suite de la rumeur:

A memo distributed among some of Apple's stateside channel partners this week has reportedly provided a heads-up on the refresh, informing them that the changes will primarily touch on the systems' processors and hard drives rather than a significant redesign.

http://www.appleinsider.com/article...ystem_3g_iphone_redesign_rumor_3gs_d_day.html


----------



## shenrone (26 Avril 2008)

patrickz a dit:


> Suite de la rumeur:
> 
> A memo distributed among some of Apple's stateside channel partners this week has reportedly provided a heads-up on the refresh, informing them that the changes will primarily touch on the systems' processors and hard drives rather than a significant redesign.
> 
> http://www.appleinsider.com/article...ystem_3g_iphone_redesign_rumor_3gs_d_day.html




Si des pros de la langue de shakespeare se promène par là je serait preneur :rose:

Est ce que ça confirme la mise à jour pour Mardi?


----------



## benkenobi (26 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Si des pros de la langue de shakespeare se promène par là je serait preneur :rose:
> 
> Est ce que ça confirme la mise à jour pour Mardi?



"A memo distributed among some of Apple's stateside channel partners this week has reportedly provided a heads-up on the refresh, informing them that the changes will primarily touch on the systems' processors and hard drives rather than a significant redesign."

Traduction pour shenrone :
"Un memo interne circulant chez Apple cette semaine fait part d'une mise à jour imminente touchant les iMac, ceux-ci vont voir leur couleur passer au rose, quant au disque dur il fera 2To de base et le processeur sera un quad à 4,5 GHz. L'ordinateur embarquera 4Go de RAM par défaut. Son prix de lancement sera de 800$ soit environ 800 euros.

Bon cela dit mon anglais n'est peut-être pas tout à fait correct mais dans l'idée c'est ça...


----------



## poulpi (26 Avril 2008)

Une traduction plus approximative serait :

Une note circulant auprès des partenaires d'apple détaillerait les changements sur la prochaine mise à jour des Imac. Elle stipulerait que ces changements concerneront les processeurs et les disques dur plutôt qu'une refont du design.

donc peut etre une évolution de la carte graphique en même temps que le processeur


----------



## benkenobi (26 Avril 2008)

poulpi a dit:


> Une traduction* plus *approximative



Tu veux dire *moins* approximative ?


----------



## cameleone (26 Avril 2008)

poulpi a dit:


> Elle stipulerait que ces changements concerneront les processeurs et les disques dur plutôt qu'une refont du design.



En même temps, vu que le nouveau design date d'il y a même pas neuf mois, il serait difficile  d'envisager autre chose...


----------



## shenrone (26 Avril 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> "A memo distributed among some of Apple's stateside channel partners this week has reportedly provided a heads-up on the refresh, informing them that the changes will primarily touch on the systems' processors and hard drives rather than a significant redesign."
> 
> Traduction pour shenrone :
> "Un memo interne circulant chez Apple cette semaine fait part d'une mise à jour imminente touchant les iMac, ceux-ci vont voir leur couleur passer au rose, quant au disque dur il fera 2To de base et le processeur sera un quad à 4,5 GHz. L'ordinateur embarquera 4Go de RAM par défaut. Son prix de lancement sera de 800$ soit environ 800 euros.
> ...


Merci, je n'en attendais pas plus d'un Jeudi :sleep:


----------



## arnaudg (26 Avril 2008)

Une sacrée mise à jour en perspective dites donc. Va falloir que je pense à changer mes rideaux car ils ne vont pas du tout aller avec un iMac rose


----------



## shenrone (27 Avril 2008)

Pour en revenir à l'écran de l'Imac 20" tant décrié, a votre avis Apple vas réagir avec cette révision?
Des chances que l'écran soit du même type que celui des Macbook pro (rétroéclairage led et millions de couleurs)?


----------



## xao85 (27 Avril 2008)

Ca serait bien parceque'un écran de cet qualité pour un ordi de ce prix c'est scandaleux!


----------



## cameleone (27 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Pour en revenir à l'écran de l'Imac 20" tant décrié, a votre avis Apple vas réagir avec cette révision?
> Des chances que l'écran soit du même type que celui des Macbook pro (rétroéclairage led et millions de couleurs)?



Ecran Led de 20", ça m'étonnerait... déjà que sur le MBP 17", c'est en option...


----------



## shenrone (27 Avril 2008)

cameleone a dit:


> Ecran Led de 20", ça m'étonnerait... déjà que sur le MBP 17", c'est en option...


En même temps cette techno semble se démocratiser trés vite et Apple étant toujours au prise avec la classe action (aux USA) concernant les soit disant millions de couleurs que devrait afficher l'Imac 20", qu'ils devraient vraiment profiter de cette update pour redorer leur blason et proposer un vrais bon écrans à un de leur produits far.

Quand on sait que de surcrois ils devraient aussi assez rapidement revoir leur cinéma display qui sont, eux aussi, à la ramasse, ce pourrait être un sacré coup marketing que de mettre dans tous ses nouveaux produits ce type de dalle.

Bon c'est un fait, qui dit technologie émergente, dt coup supérieur, mais ils peuvent proposer à la manière de leurs portables la possibilité à l'acquéreur d'ajuster sa config et même temps son écran.

Enfin à mon avis ce serait une sacré bonne idée et nombre de détracteurs seraient calmés


----------



## melaure (27 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> En même temps cette techno semble se démocratiser trés vite et Apple étant toujours au prise avec la classe action (aux USA) concernant les soit disant millions de couleurs que devrait afficher l'Imac 20", qu'ils devraient vraiment profiter de cette update pour redorer leur blason et proposer un vrais bon écrans à un de leur produits far.



J'aurais bien aimé que ce soit possible en France aussi ...


----------



## xibolope (28 Avril 2008)

Moi en tout cas, je n'ai pas pu attendre et je suis allé acheter mon iMac 20" duquel je vous écris. Je suis super content mais j'ai plein de choses à découvrir puisque je viens du monde Windows... Je vais donc pas mal parcourir les pages du forum à la pêche aux infos...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Si il est mis à jour demain c'est un peu dommage je trouve...


----------



## shenrone (28 Avril 2008)

Lu sur un site concurrent 



> Visiblement, les premières mentions d'une nouvelle gamme d'iMac ont fait leur apparition dans certains réseaux de vente aux USA.
> 
> Selon les informations rapportées par AppleInsider, 7 nouvelles références auraient fait leur apparition, dont 3 concernant de nouveaux kit d'extension mémoire. Ça laisse 4 références non précisées. Les futurs iMac embarqueraient un processeur plus rapide et de plus gros diques durs, sans changement notable dans le design extérieur des machines.
> 
> Réponse demain ?


----------



## melaure (28 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Lu sur un site concurrent



Du coup, on va prévoir l'abandon de la gamme iMac sur MacGé


----------



## Spyd3rX (28 Avril 2008)

j'espère ne pas etre décu par cette foutu mise à jour (please une carte graphique convenable)


----------



## iouze (28 Avril 2008)

Peut être une réponse prochainement


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2008)

iouze a dit:


> Peut être une réponse prochainement



non, le store est fermé car les iTunes Card changent de couleurs pour les 5 ans d'iTunes


----------



## Jellybass (28 Avril 2008)

> non, le store est fermé car les iTunes Card changent de couleurs pour les 5 ans d'iTunes



Scoop, intox ou saracasme ?  

De toute façon, moi, la mise à jour des iMacs......   Je viens de m'en acheter un. (un G4, oui, et alors ? :rateau: ).


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2008)

Jellybass a dit:


> De toute façon, moi, la mise à jour des iMacs......   Je viens de m'en acheter un. (un G4, oui, et alors ? :rateau: ).



tout ca pour dire que tu as eu un tournesol a pas cher? 


:love:


----------



## Alanore (28 Avril 2008)

Le store est fermé .... mystère mystère


----------



## melaure (28 Avril 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> non, le store est fermé car les iTunes Card changent de couleurs pour les 5 ans d'iTunes



Oui et la semaine prochaine, ils sortent des blocs d'alim noir pour le MacBook, donc pas de nouvel iMacs


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2008)

Cette fois c'est la bonne...


----------

